# PCGHX intern: Wir suchen Moderatoren - bewerben Sie sich jetzt!



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGHX intern: Wir suchen Moderatoren - bewerben Sie sich jetzt!*

					Das PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum versteht sich als eine Diskussionsplattform für Spiele- und Hardware-Fans, das einen fairen Meinungsaustausch und Freiraum für Community-Aktivitäten ermöglicht. Damit dies auch weiterhin gewährleistet ist, suchen wir Verstärkung für unser Team aus engagierten Moderatoren.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGHX intern: Wir suchen Moderatoren - bewerben Sie sich jetzt!*


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Mai 2014)

Welche voraussetzungen muss man denn erfüllen?

Mfg


----------



## Medicate (29. Mai 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Welche voraussetzungen muss man denn erfüllen?
> 
> Mfg


 Steht doch im Artikel!


----------



## efdev (29. Mai 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Welche voraussetzungen muss man denn erfüllen?
> 
> Mfg


 
und damit hast du dich schon disqualifiziert


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2014)

Vor einer Ewigkeit wurde mir in einem anderen Foren bezüglich Moderatorposten mal gesagt:
Die Leute, die am liebsten Moderator werden wollen, werden eigentlich nie als Kandidaten berücksichtigt.

Von daher finde ich es schon überraschend, dass man hier so offen nach Leuten sucht.

Naja ich falle da wohl eh raus, von daher schreib ich erst gar keine Mail.


----------



## Tiz92 (29. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich die Forenregeln auswendig wüsste würde ich es mir überlegen mich zu bewerben.


----------



## efdev (29. Mai 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Forenregeln auswendig wüsste würde ich es mir überlegen mich zu bewerben.


 
ausdrucken und neben den rechner legen sollte dein problem lösen


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2014)

Also ich denke nicht, das man die Forenregeln im Schlaf zitieren können muss um für den Posten in Frage zu kommen.


----------



## Medicate (29. Mai 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Forenregeln auswendig wüsste würde ich es mir überlegen mich zu bewerben.


 
Forenregeln sind doch eh alle ähnlich. Keine Beleidgunen, beim Thema bleiben und in die richtige Sektion posten


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2014)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass PCGH nach weiteren Moderatoren sucht? Ist das Forum derart gewachsen oder wollen einige aussteigen?     Wie viele Moderatoren werden überhaupt gesucht?


----------



## OdlG (29. Mai 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> und damit hast du dich schon disqualifiziert


Der beste Kommentar, den ich hier in einer sehr langen Zeit gelesen habe 

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, wie lange ich ja schon bei PCGHX unterwegs bin  Aber ein Moderator Posten wäre mir dennoch etwas zu viel


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2014)

Ich würde den Job gerne machen, bin aber zu faul mich zu bewerben und manchmal auf etwas zu aufbrausend


----------



## Tiz92 (29. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich würde den Job gerne machen, bin aber zu faul mich zu bewerben und manchmal auf etwas zu aufbrausend


 
Ich überlege es mir mal. Das einzige dass ich als "Problem" sehen würde ist dass ich nicht weiß ob mir der Aufwand zu viel ist und dass ich zwar kein AMD GPUs Fanboy bin, aber Nvidia mir mit ihrer Politik letztens bisschen auf die Nerven geht (Titan, Titan BE, Titan Z).


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube ich hätte gar keine Zeit für den Job. Ich arbeite relativ lange und bin meist erst um halb 6 zu Hause, dann esse ich was und schau fern. Dann ists 8 Uhr abends und da setze ich mich selten noch an den PC, Tablet sei dank.


----------



## McZonk (29. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hätte gar keine Zeit für den Job. Ich arbeite relativ lange und bin meist erst um halb 6 zu Hause, dann esse ich was und schau fern. Dann ists 8 Uhr abends und da setze ich mich selten noch an den PC, Tablet sei dank.


 Ich glaube da geht es dir nicht viel anders, als einer Vielzahl der aktiven Moderatoren (wir machen das hier schließlich alle ehrenamtlich neben Beruf etc.). Nicht umsonst sind die "Arbeitszeiten" ja selbst zu wählen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass PCGH nach weiteren Moderatoren sucht? Ist das Forum derart gewachsen oder wollen einige aussteigen?     Wie viele Moderatoren werden überhaupt gesucht?


 
- Wir sind generell wenig Mods (seit Jahren...). < 20 Ehrenamtler sind für ein so großes Forum schon recht knapp.
- Es gab vor kurzem einige Abgänge
- Wir suchen permanent neue Mods und sprechen Kandidaten an, diese "Aktion" ist unterstützend sozusagen um vielleicht jemanden zu finden, den wir nicht im Blick hatten



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Forenregeln auswendig wüsste würde ich es mir überlegen mich zu bewerben.


 
Die kann keiner von uns auswendig - wir wissen nur sinngemäß was drinsteht. Im Falle des Falles kuckt man eben kurz nach.


Was die "Zeiten" angeht: Auch das ist ein Grund für die Suche nach "Nachwuchs". Wir haben alle einen sehr ausgefüllten Tagesablauf und nicht unbedingt täglich mehrere Stunden Zeit um hier zu sein. Es sollte aber vermieden werden dass es Tage gibt wo gar keiner von uns hier ist. Da es manchmal ziemlich "knapp" ist mit unserer Manpower die sich nun auch noch verringert hat rückt der "geht nicht mehr so"-Punkt eben immer näher.


----------



## Healrox (29. Mai 2014)

Obwohl ich mich hier ziemlich viel rumtreibe (meist passiv) und ich schon oft gedacht habe - Jungs, das sind Netzteile, keine Religionen (jeder weiß, was ich meine) - hätte ich Angst, zu faul zu sein und mich nicht oft genug hier blicken zu lassen.
Andererseits hätte man mal nen echten Grund über den Tellerrand zu schauen und sich threads vor zu nehmen, die man sonst links liegen lässt.
Hat die ab-18-Konzession einen rechtlichen Grund oder versucht ihr damit nur geltungsbedürftige 13jährige davon abzuhalten hier ihren Foren-Führer raushängen zu lassen?
Wobei so jüngere, die Zeit haben und sich reinhängen, sicher auch nicht schlecht wären. Unsereins, der noch am C64 gesessen ist und erstmal seine eigenen Kinder ins Bett bringen muß, ist halt zeitlich immer knapp.
Vor allem im Moment, wo ich meine Zeit für Watch Dogs, Tropico 5 und meinem Kontrabass einteilen muß 

Edit: um Gottes Willen! - und meiner Frau natürlich!!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2014)

Healrox schrieb:


> Hat die ab-18-Konzession einen rechtlichen Grund oder versucht ihr damit nur geltungsbedürftige 13jährige davon abzuhalten hier ihren Foren-Führer raushängen zu lassen?


 
Beides...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2014)

Healrox schrieb:


> Hat die ab-18-Konzession einen rechtlichen Grund oder versucht ihr damit nur geltungsbedürftige 13jährige davon abzuhalten hier ihren Foren-Führer raushängen zu lassen?


 
Die wollen den Forenfrieden nur wem anvertrauen, den sie ordentlich verklagen können!


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. Mai 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja ich falle da wohl eh raus, von daher schreib ich erst gar keine Mail.


 
Also, wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt, ausserdem warum denkst, du würdest raus fallen, mangelndes Selbstbewusstsein



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hätte gar keine Zeit für den Job. Ich arbeite relativ lange und bin meist erst um halb 6 zu Hause, dann esse ich was und schau fern. Dann ists 8 Uhr abends und da setze ich mich selten noch an den PC, Tablet sei dank.


 
Miene Frau meint, das Essen wird eh überbewertet, und fern schauen kannst du dir auch sparen, was kommt denn noch im Volksverblödungs-Apparat ?



Healrox schrieb:


> Hat die ab-18-Konzession einen rechtlichen Grund oder versucht ihr damit nur geltungsbedürftige 13jährige davon abzuhalten hier ihren Foren-Führer raushängen zu lassen?


 
Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, das gewisse "13jährige reifer sind, als ältere User


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

> Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, das gewisse "13jährige reifer sind, als ältere User


Ich denke mal das ist ein Thema, zu dem jeder eine andere Ansicht hat. Aber grundsätzlich sollten solche Titel beziehungsweise Aufgaben nur an Volljährige vergeben werden.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich sollten solche Titel beziehungsweise Aufgaben nur an Volljährige vergeben werden.


 
Das ist wieder ein andere Thematik, die auch richtig ist nach meiner Meinung, mir ging es aber nur um die Reife


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Das ist wieder ein andere Thematik, die auch richtig ist nach meiner Meinung, mir ging es aber nur um die Reife


Ich meinte, dass man mit einem gewissen Alter auch mehr Erfahrung sammelt um in Gewissen Situationen besser zu agieren. Klar ist die Reife auch ein wichtiger Aspekt, keine Frage.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Mai 2014)

So, ich hab es jetzt einfach mal gewagt und mich beworben, auch wenn ich selbst schon öfter unanständig war


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> So, ich hab es jetzt einfach mal gewagt und mich beworben, auch wenn ich selbst schon öfter unanständig war


 
Super 

Ich denke mal, dass das Auswahlkomitee sehr nüchtern betrachten wird. So lang es nix gravierendes ist


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2014)

Oberst, bist Du überhaupt schon 18? 

(just kidding )


----------



## NicoGermanman (30. Mai 2014)

Wäre zwar ich gerne ein Mod, aber bin noch nicht ganz 1 Jahr hier, obwohl ich sehr Aktiv bin, naja kann man nix machen.
Obwohl wenn das nicht so schlimm wäre, würd ich mich Bewerben.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2014)

Puhh, bin ich froh, dass sich niemand bei mir gemeldet hat - bewerben werde ich mich eher nicht, ein weiteres Ehrenamt wäre so langsam des Guten zu viel. Ich kann nämlich bei sowas fast nie ablehnen, auch wenn ich die Mods um ihren Job wahrlich nicht beneide, wenn ich so mitbekomme, was da öfters abgeht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Oberst, bist Du überhaupt schon 18?
> 
> (just kidding )


 
Nein, nur 26. Zählt das auch?


----------



## NicoGermanman (30. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nein, nur 26. Zählt das auch?


 
Erst geh mal wieder in den Kindergarten, ich bin nämlich schon 20 und brauch dort nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

Ob sich Softy oder Quanti bewerben?


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mich nun auch beworben, nachdem ich nochmal eine Nacht drüber geschlafen habe.
Mehr als Nein können sie ja nicht sagen.


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Mai 2014)

Healrox schrieb:


> Hat die ab-18-Konzession einen rechtlichen Grund oder versucht ihr damit nur geltungsbedürftige 13jährige davon abzuhalten hier ihren Foren-Führer raushängen zu lassen?


 Sie haben bloß Angst vor Specki


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Sie haben bloß Angst vor Specki



Der hat schon Urlaub. 

 Edit: Soeben eine Bewerbung abgeschickt


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. Mai 2014)

Muss man eigentlich arbeitslos sein, um das Arbeitspensum eines Moderatoren bewältigen zu können?

Wenn man den Umfang der Texte mancher Moderatoren sieht, die hier noch zusätzlich privat posten.

Das kann man sich als Berufstätiger gar nicht vorstellen...


----------



## McZonk (31. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich arbeitslos sein, um das Arbeitspensum eines Moderatoren bewältigen zu können?


Lass mich kurz durch die Reihen und Forderungen der Stellenausschreibung schauen... Äh, Nein.


Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das kann man sich als Berufstätiger gar nicht vorstellen...


 Da siehst du wie viel Herzblut Moderatoren in dieses Forum stecken und einen Großteil ihrer Freizeit hierfür opfern.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich arbeitslos sein, um das Arbeitspensum eines Moderatoren bewältigen zu können?


 
 Nee, arbeitslos muss man nicht sein,

 aber ein bisschen verrückt.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Mai 2014)

Schön, dass endlich mehr Personal gesucht wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich arbeitslos sein, um das Arbeitspensum eines Moderatoren bewältigen zu können?



Sagen wir mal so - von uns ist keiner arbeitslos... 

Es geht weniger darum, täglich gefühlt 12 Stunden im Forum zu sein, es geht eher um das "regelmäßig". Sprich wenn man von einem Mod weiß, dass er (fast) jeden Tag von 19-20 Uhr hier ist ist das nützlicher als wenn er 2x die Woche je 12 Stunden online ist. Der Optimalfall ist dabei natürlich, dass man sowohl Mods hat die morgens Zeit haben (Studenten....?), welche die Nachmittags/Abends Zeit haben (Arbeitnehmer?) und vielleicht einen oder zwei der eher nachtaktiv ist bzw. erst um ein, zwei Uhr ins Bett kraxelt.

Aber wie gesagt das geht auch trotz Beruf. Wir haben Kollegen die wöchentlich manchmal 50 Stunden und mehr pro Woche arbeiten und trotzdem dann um 10 Abends hier noch auflaufen. Ich liege auch üblicherweise so bei 40-45 Stunden Arbeitszeit (auch mal 30 oder 55) und trotzdem klappt das mit dem Mod ganz gut zeitlich. Wenns auch mal ne Phase gibt wo man mal 2 oder 3 Wochen gar nicht kann (Urlaub, Dienstreise, Krankheit, was auch immer) ist das kein Problem - einfach beim Team vorher abmelden dass man Bescheid weiß / regeln kann und das wars.


----------



## Legacyy (31. Mai 2014)

Ich  könnte mich ja mal bewerben... hab ja sicher schon nen SUPER Ruf bei den Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. Mai 2014)

Na, die sich beworben haben, wünsche ich viel Glück


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2014)

Man muss es als Hobby sehen und viele sind ja regelmäßig hier unterwegs, von daher lässt es sich schon vereinbaren. Wen man nicht gleich 8 Atü auf dem Kessel hat wenn ein falsches Wort fällt und auch beruhigend  auf andere einwirken kann wäre man schon richtig. Auch die Forenzugehörigkeit ist nicht so wichtig wenn man durch gute Posts überzeugen kann. Ich glaube auch nicht das hier nur jemand ohne jegliche Jugendsünden zu Ehren kommen kann. Allen Bewerbern natürlich viel Glück


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2014)

Komm schon Doc, worauf wartest Du noch?


----------



## OctoCore (31. Mai 2014)

Eine gehörige Portion Masochismus muss man für den Job natürlich auch mitbringen. 
Na dann - allen potenziellen Mod-Lehrlingen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Komm schon Doc, worauf wartest Du noch?


So lange hier kein Zwang zum Moderator auf Zeit ( wie der Wehrdienst ) besteht lasse ich der Jugend den Vortritt


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So lange hier kein Zwang zum Moderator auf Zeit ( wie der Wehrdienst ) besteht lasse ich der Jugend den Vortritt


 
 Ach wieder keiner, der die Buchsen an hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Mai 2014)

wieso habt ihr nicht das alte computec-system uebernommen 

community cadetts die sich beweisen duerfen und dann mods werden koennen.

das fand ich damals klasse.

noch besser war nur, das ich nicht mal wusste, dass man mich damal als CC aufgestellt hatte und von gott und der welt gewaehlt wurde.

jaja, lang ists her.

das system war aber gut.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2014)

Haben wir hier intern auch schon ein paar mal diskutiert. Die Mehrheitsmeinung ist aber, dass jemand dem man den Job grundsätzlich zutraut zu moderieren auch direkt die entsprechenden Rechte bekommen kann.

Auch sind die Mittel einfach nicht vergleichbar. Als CC hat man z.T. auch Warnungen etc. ausgesprochen. Der CO hatte dann das zusätzliche Recht direkte Sperren durchzuführen. Punkte etc. gab es ja garnicht.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. Mai 2014)

Da nur Ü18, Falle ich schon mal raus, begrüße diese Aktion aber dennoch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2014)

Macht ja auch Sinn ansonsten wäre es ja keine Arbeitserleichterung wenn immer jemand mit dem Besen nachhelfen muss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Mai 2014)

olstyle, mir gehts eher um die vorauswahl der mods   das ein mod gleich rechte braucht ist klar.
aber man fragt doch nicht einfach, willst du mod sein?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2014)

Doch macht man so wenn man irgendwie positiv auffällt. Nicht jeder der geeignet ist kommt auch von sich auf die Idee eine Bewerbung zu starten.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dieses Forum hier eher verlassen, als es mitmoderieren zu wollen. Dabei geht's um eine persönliche Abneigung, also definitiv nein.


----------



## Sharidan (1. Juni 2014)

Ach so Schlimm ist das nicht. 
War selber schon mal Mod bei einem Spiele Entwickler und da waren auch nicht gerade wenige User. Wichtig ist das man Neutral bleibt, und schaut den Frieden zu halten. 
Bewerbung hab ich geschrieben, bin gespannt obs was wird


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ob sich Softy oder Quanti bewerben?


 Ein Traum. 
Eincommunity voting wäre mal interessant. 

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2014)

Nur mal ums in den Raum zu stellen weil mehrfach nach Wahlen/Votings gefragt wird:

Aus Erfahrung sind die User, die die größte "Lobby" hinter sich haben und unglaublich beliebt sind fast immer genau NICHT die Kandidaten, die man für einen Mod-Posten gebrauchen kann (die Arbeit als Mod macht im allgemeinen nicht beliebt...) - deswegen gibts sowas nicht.

Was die Frage nach den "Jugendsünden" angeht: Natürlich kann man sich auch bewerben wenn man mal ins Klo gegriffen hat, das ist ja nur menschlich (ich hab auch noch ne Karte aus Vor-Mod-Zeiten...). 
Das bedeutet aus gegebenem Anlass aber nicht, dass wir jemanden zum Mod machen der 30+ Verwarnpunkte aufm Konto hat


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

Ich muss sagen, es reizt mich, mich zu bewerben. Zum Glück bin ich in diesem Forum erst zu kurz dabei^^
Das kostet mich nur viel zu viel Zeit, und Moderator in zwei Foren zeitgleich ist etwas zu viel 

Daher: Viel Glück bei der Suche, und ich hoffe, ihr findet uns n paar gute Nachwuchsmods!


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel Zeit unsere Mods hier für das Forum opfern?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2014)

Soviel wie möglich würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel Zeit unsere Mods hier für das Forum opfern?


 
Soviel wie möglich um den Beliebtheitswettbewerb zu gewinnen.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2014)

Danke, jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juni 2014)

Eine Bewerbung von mir gibt es auf jedenfall, bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Weste ganz weiss ist, aber wird schon schief gehen. 

Wie viel Wissen muss ich als Mod für ein bestimmtes Unterforum mitbringen? Es steht nichts in den Anforderungen drin, wundert mich etwas.

Kann ich als Ausrede wegen der Rechtschreibung die Automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur des Browsers verwenden?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel Zeit unsere Mods hier für das Forum opfern?


 
Bewerb du dich doch 

Wärst bestimmt auch geeignet. Hast bloss bestimmt wenig Zeit.


----------



## McZonk (1. Juni 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass wir uns wiederholen: Ich will es nochmal ganz klar stellen. 

Zu wenig Zeit zu haben, ist primär nicht wirklich ein Grund der gegen den Posten als Mod spricht. Es geht nur darum _regelmäßig ein wenig Zeit_ zu finden. Eine oberflächliche moderative Maßnahme (etwa vergessene Bilder im Marktplatz, ein Troll- oder Spamthread - Dinge die häufiger auflaufen, als eine komplexe, ausartende Diskussion deren Moderation Zeit kostet) sind beispielsweise in nicht mal 5 Minuten abgefrühstückt.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bewerb du dich doch


 
 Hab ich schon. 

 Tja halt erst nach Feierabend, und am WE.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie viel Wissen muss ich als Mod für ein bestimmtes Unterforum mitbringen? Es steht nichts in den Anforderungen drin, wundert mich etwas.


 
Da steht nichts drin weil es nicht zwingend nötig ist um moderative Maßnahmen zu ergreifen (sprich wenn jemand schreibt "du Blödmann" muss man nichts vom Thema verstehen um ihn wegen nem personenbezogenen Angriff zu verwarnen), man sollte natürlich nicht völlig planlos sein.

Es ist von großem Vorteil wenn man sich in den Thematiken der Unterbereiche auch auskennt die man moderiert, das ist ja auch meist automatisch so da man sowieso in den Bereichen unterwegs ist wo man Interesse hat und dort wo Interesse besteht auch zumeist irgendwann mal Wissen entsteht.

Klar haben wir auch wirkliche Profis unter uns (wie etwa der8auer in Sachen OC), das ist aber keine Grundvoraussetzung für den Job, schlichtweg "nice-to-have".

Was die Zeit angeht wurde ja schon einiges gesagt, eben ja von Zonk nochmals.
Der Zeitaufwand den ich persönlich verwende (ich kann ja schlecht für die andren da sprechen) liegt bei üblicherweise täglich ein, zwei Stunden in der Woche, am Wochenende auch mal mehr. Das ist aber ja nichts was einen zu 100% bindet, die meiste Zeit habe ich eben das Forum zu Hause in einem extra Firefox-Fenster auf und kann wenn ich bei der normalen Arbeit mal etwas Leerlauf/Zeit/Ladebalken () habe mal reinschauen. Da ich sowieso recht viel Zeit am PC verbringe passt das ganz gut. "Zeitaufwand" ist auch nicht völlig treffend weil mir die Zeit nicht verloren geht in dem Sinne - wenn ich kein Mod wäre wäre ich ja auch hier... nur vielleicht nicht ganz so häufig/lange. Es bleibt aber ja immer noch ein Hobby und der Mod-Posten hat dank weiteren Einblicken ins Forum auch so seine Vorzüge... sprich so manche Situation intern hat mich schon zum Lachen gebracht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon.
> 
> Tja halt erst nach Feierabend, und am WE.


 
Na dann hoffen wir mal  Drücke allen Bewerbern die


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juni 2014)

Zum Thema Zeit:

Das hängt immer etwas von dem jeweiligen Vorfall ab und wie der Nachgang nach einer etwaigen Ermahnung/Verwarnung verläuft. Rein formale Dinge, wie das Missachten der Bilderpflicht im Marktplatz, sind im Idealfall binnen einer Minute gelöst. Eine Ermahnung/Verwarnung und das gegebenenfalls nachfolgende Sperren und Entsperren + Kontrolle des Threads nimmt vielleicht insgesamt fünf Minuten in Anspruch. Mehr Zeit wirst du benötigen, wenn der jeweilige User die Regelübertretung nicht einsehen möchte oder schlicht ein paar Fragen zu dazu hat ("Muss ich die verbaute CPU ausbauen?", ist der Klassiker). Das passiert dann und wann. 



Spoiler



Die Zurkenntnisnahme von an dich gerichtete Beleidigungen dauert etwa zehn Sekunden 



Die Kommentarthreads zu den News sind zeitaufwendiger. Meistens ist es notwendig, den Thread kurzzeitig zu schließen und erst einmal durchzulesen. Beiträge müssen ausgeblendet werden, gerne auch mal drei, vier User mit Karten bedient werden. Das dauert rund 20 bis 30 Minuten. Ohne nachfolgende Diskussionen mit betroffenen Usern.

Selten wird es mal über Tage hinaus aufwendig. Meistens bei Marktplatzproblemen, wie nicht gelieferte oder defekte Ware. Da heißt es dann vermitteln und viele PN schreiben. 

Und dann gibt es noch die Recherche nach Multiaccount-Usern...  Lebensaufgabe.

Was ihr von alledem machen wollt, bleibt euch überlassen. Niemand wird zu irgendetwas gezwungen. Wenn ihr keinen Bock auf die Kommentarthreads habt, sagt ihr das einfach. Wollt ihr euch lieber im WiPoWi-Forum herumtreiben, wird euch jeder Mod-Kollege dafür lieben.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2014)

Wer trifft den die Entscheidung, wer letztendlich befördert wird?


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juni 2014)

Die Bewerbungen laufen alle bei Stephan zusammen. Am Ende trifft die Administration die Entscheidung. Die aktuellen Moderatoren äußern aber ihre jeweilige Meinung zum Kandidaten.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2014)

Danke, alles klar.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer trifft den die Entscheidung, wer letztendlich befördert wird?



Ich denke das wird im Modforum durch einen Poll entschieden, wo alle Schandtaten des Bewerbers nochmal säuberlich aufgelistet werden. 

Mich würde noch interessieren wann man denn mit den ersten "Beförderungen" rechnen kann.

Edit:
nvm


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Juni 2014)

Wäre ich nicht schon Moderator in einem anderen Forum, wäre meine Bewerbung schon längst bei euch eingegangen 

Aus Erfahrung bezüglich des Zeitaufwands kann ich sagen: In der Anfangszeit als Moderator ist es schon etwas stressig und aufwendig. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Moderation ein eigenes Unterforum hat, dort gibt es bestimmt viel das man sich anfangs durchlesen und beherzigen muss. Dann muss man mit den erweiterten Rechten hier im Board zurecht kommen und sich mit den neuen Aufgaben vertraut machen, das kostet anfangs viel Zeit. Nach ein paar Wochen entwickelt man aber so viel Routine, dass man die anfallenden Aufgaben problemlos bewältigen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Wochen entwickelt man aber so viel Routine,


 
 Das ist nicht so gut, denn Routine ist der Anfang der Verkalkung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Moderation ein eigenes Unterforum hat, dort gibt es bestimmt viel das man sich anfangs durchlesen und beherzigen muss. Dann muss man mit den erweiterten Rechten hier im Board zurecht kommen und sich mit den neuen Aufgaben vertraut machen, das kostet anfangs viel Zeit. Nach ein paar Wochen entwickelt man aber so viel Routine, dass man die anfallenden Aufgaben problemlos bewältigen kann.


 
Exakt so siehts hier aus. 

Routine bezieht sich da aber auf die von Pokerclock schon erwähnten Standardaufgaben Bilderpflicht, Doppelposts, auch mal hilfesuchende User im Postfach die ihre Threads/Posts gelöscht/verschoben oder was auch immer haben wollen oder einfach technische Fragen haben und solche Dinge.
Was wirklich mehr Zeit kostet und komplizierter ist (etwa wenn eine komplexere Entscheidung durchdiskutiert wird oder ob/wie/wann/wenn man neue Mods per Ausschreiben sucht... ) wird aber nicht zur Routine.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2014)

Ist es schon mal vorgekommen, dass Ihr einen Mod gefeuert habt?

 Das wäre ja theoretisch möglich, wenn der totalen Mist verzapft.


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2014)

Ich bin doch bestimmt sehr gut Qualifiziert für den Job, oder?


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2014)

Möchtest du, dass ich deinen Beitrag als "Spam" lösche?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ist es schon mal vorgekommen, dass Ihr einen Mod gefeuert habt?
> 
> Das wäre ja theoretisch möglich, wenn der totalen Mist verzapft.


 
Möglich: Ja.
Vorgekommen: Nein.

Alle "Ausgeschiedenen" sind auf eigenen Wunsch oder eben weil der Job zeitlich nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden konnte (etwa wenn sich privat wichtiges geändert hat... Nachwuchs, Karriere oder was auch immer) wieder zu normalen Usern geworden.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juni 2014)

Bewerbung verschickt, mal sehen ob sich der Aufwans gelohnt hat Extra ein PDF zu erstellen  

Wenn nicht, naja ich bleibe dem Forum schon treu keine Sorge.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das bedeutet aus gegebenem Anlass aber nicht, dass wir jemanden zum Mod machen der 30+ Verwarnpunkte aufm Konto hat


 
Wenn da alle Punkte insgesamt gelten hab ich eh keine Chance


----------



## Healrox (1. Juni 2014)

Inwieweit könnte man den seinen Pflichten mit der Android App nachkommen? Bin zu 80% damit hier unterwegs, da der Rechner meißt ganz viel Dreiecke ausmalen und Füsig berechnen muß, wenn er an ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2014)

Manche unserer Mods sind gelegentlich auch mit ihrem Smartphone hier unterwegs, weite Teile der erweiterten Funktionen funktionieren damit aber nicht, so dass ein solcher Mod einen Beitrag eher meldet und die Kollegen am PC es übernehmen Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.
Auch ist das verfassen von längeren und korrekten Texten mit solchen Geräten ein Graus, so dass es vielleicht als Notlösung dienen kann aber den PC bzw. die Tastatur nicht ersetzt (entschuldigt wenn ich den Smartphone-Anhängern zu nahe trete aber nein, man kann NICHT alles mit dem Handy machen...^^).


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn da alle Punkte insgesamt gelten hab ich eh keine Chance


 
Ich wäre in dem Fall auch raus.
Ich hoffe aber, dass man in meinem Fall über die Punkte hinwegsieht, da ich wirklich schon länger keine mehr bekommen hab.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juni 2014)

Habe ich das ueberlesen, oder wieso geht ihr nicht auf die Personen zu, die ihr fuer Moderatoren geeignet haltet?
Ich bin mir sicher, das es hier User gibt, die nie auf die Idee kommen wuerden sich fuer so einen Posten zu bewerben, vielleicht weil sie sich selbst etwas kritischer sehen, welche aber durchaus fuer so einen Posten in Frage kommen wuerden.

Eine Userwahl halte ich auch nicht fuer sonderlich vorteilhaft. Eher Vorschlaege aus der ganzen Moderatorenbelegschaft.


----------



## Healrox (1. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch ist das verfassen von längeren und korrekten Texten mit solchen Geräten ein Graus, so dass es vielleicht als Notlösung dienen kann aber den PC bzw. die Tastatur nicht ersetzt (entschuldigt wenn ich den Smartphone-Anhängern zu nahe trete aber nein, man kann NICHT alles mit dem Handy machen...^^).



Deswegen habe ich mir damals das Motorola Pro+ gekauft. Quasi ein Blackberry Nachbau, allerdings für knapp 1/4 vom Preis eines RIM Handys.
Generell hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Das einzige, was schlimmer ist als Leute, die angestrengt auf ihren Displays rumfingern, sind Leute, die mit "Siri" mehr reden, als mit ihrem Lebensparter. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2014)

> wieso geht ihr nicht auf die Personen zu, die ihr fuer Moderatoren geeignet haltet?


 Wird doch im Normalfall auch gemacht das man von geeigneter Stelle eine PN bekommt


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juni 2014)

Healrox schrieb:


> Inwieweit könnte man den seinen Pflichten mit der Android App nachkommen? Bin zu 80% damit hier unterwegs, da der Rechner meißt ganz viel Dreiecke ausmalen und Füsig berechnen muß, wenn er an ist.



Man muss zur App ganz klar sagen: Moderieren ist damit nicht möglich.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Habe ich das ueberlesen, oder wieso geht ihr nicht auf die Personen zu, die ihr fuer Moderatoren geeignet haltet?



Das ist eigentlich die Regel. Nur gab es zuletzt nur Absagen, weswegen es erst überhaupt zu dieser Aktion hier kam.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juni 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich die Regel. Nur gab es zuletzt nur Absagen, weswegen es erst überhaupt zu dieser Aktion hier kam.


 
Hat damit dann auch einen etwas unguten Beigeschmack.
Die Wunschkanidaten wollen/koennen nicht, hoffen wir also auf das kleinste Uebel.
Ist etwas drastisch formuliert.
Wieso habt ihr nicht einfach euren Wunschkanidatenkreis erweitert?
Wenn ihr (die Mods, der Staff) euch schon nicht so ganz sicher seid, wen ihr da im Boot haben wollt. Durch solche Bewerbungen/Casting wirds ja nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat damit dann auch einen etwas unguten Beigeschmack.
> Die Wunschkanidaten wollen/koennen nicht, hoffen wir also auf das kleinste Uebel.
> Ist etwas drastisch formuliert.
> Wieso habt ihr nicht einfach euren Wunschkanidatenkreis erweitert?
> Wenn ihr (die Mods, der Staff) euch schon nicht so ganz sicher seid, wen ihr da im Boot haben wollt. Durch solche Bewerbungen/Casting wirds ja nicht wirklich besser.



Der unglaubliche Alk hatte es ein paar Seiten weiter vorne schon erklärt und ich glaube das hier trifft es im Kern besser als die Formulierung "das kleinste Übel" :



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> - Wir suchen permanent neue Mods und sprechen Kandidaten an, diese "Aktion" ist unterstützend sozusagen um vielleicht jemanden zu finden, den wir nicht im Blick hatten


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juni 2014)

Ist nur nett formuliert von Incredible Alk.
Ich glaube schon, das geeignete Personen durchaus bekannt sind.


----------



## Monsjo (1. Juni 2014)

Und wo ist dein Problem? Ich finde man kann froh sein, dass endlich auch auf anderen Wegen nach Personal gesucht wird.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also ich denke nicht, das man die Forenregeln im Schlaf zitieren können muss um für den Posten in Frage zu kommen.


 
Dito

sollte ja auch nicht ein nachahmendes Jura Studium werden.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist nur nett formuliert von Incredible Alk.
> Ich glaube schon, das geeignete Personen durchaus bekannt sind.


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wir haben nicht den Überblick über mehrere Tausend User. Natürlich gibt es immer ein paar Kandidaten die einem auffallen, bei der schieren Menge an Usern sieht man aber auch zu Mehreren längst nicht alles. 


Healrox schrieb:


> Inwieweit könnte man den seinen Pflichten mit der Android App nachkommen? Bin zu 80% damit hier unterwegs, da der Rechner meißt ganz viel Dreiecke ausmalen und Füsig berechnen muß, wenn er an ist.


 Ich bin wohl der Smartphone affinste Mod und mehr mit Tablet und Phone(mit HW Tasta  ) online als mit dem PC. Man kann zwar eine Menge Mod-Funktionen auch mit der App/Tapatalk nutzen, das Kartensystem gehört aber nicht dazu. Ganz ohne PC geht es daher nicht.


----------



## Rollora (1. Juni 2014)

Also ich falle zwar wegen ein paar Auffälligkeiten in der Vergangenheit wohl nicht ins nähere Muster der Suche, aber da ich mich in offizieller Funktion auch zu benehmen weiß (siehe Beruf), wäre das kein Problem.

Meine Bitte wäre dann lediglich, dass ich nen neuen Account dafür haben möchte, der hier ist doch ein wenig vorbelastet - weniger wegen dem was ich angestellt habe sondern wegen dem, wer ich als Rollora sein möchte und wer ich als Moderator sein möchte 
Also sprich: man müsste Rollora eliminieren und einen neuen, noch besseren schaffen


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> sollte ja auch nicht ein nachahmendes Jura Studium werden.


 
In der Hinsicht unterscheidet sich das nicht wirklich: Juristen  kennen genausowenig alle Gesetzestexte auswendig wie wir Forenregeln  auswendig kennen - aber beide wissen wos steht... und das ist beim  Mod-Posten einfach da es nur zwei Orte gibt (Forenregeln und  Marktplatzregeln). Inhaltlich kennt man die Regeln wenn man täglich damit hantiert sowieso in kürzester Zeit.



Rollora schrieb:


> Meine Bitte wäre dann lediglich, dass ich nen neuen Account dafür haben möchte, der hier ist doch ein wenig vorbelastet - weniger wegen dem was ich angestellt habe sondern wegen dem, wer ich als Rollora sein möchte und wer ich als Moderator sein möchte.
> Also sprich: man müsste Rollora eliminieren und einen neuen, noch besseren schaffen


 
Das wirds mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht geben.


----------



## efdev (1. Juni 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Also sprich: man müsste Rollora eliminieren und einen neuen, noch besseren schaffen


 
so ein mod mit nur einem post nachdem rollora weg ist wäre doch irgendwie auffällig meinst du nicht ?


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

Dass es keine "Ich erfinde mich neu"-Funktion geben soll, ist auch gut so - man bleibt ja grundsätzlich der User, der man vorher war, man übernimmt ja nur zusätzlich die Funktionen eines Moderators - eine strikte Trennung wäre mMn absolut fehl am Platz.
Ist doch das Schöne, dass man mit den Mods allerorten auch fleißig über alles mögliche diskutieren kann. Diejenigen, die mit Mods nur Kontakt haben wenn dicke Luft herrscht, machen mMn was falsch. 

Ohje, von meiner zunächst eher ablehnenden Haltung einer Bewerbung bin ich zunehmends ins Schwanken geraten - evtl. traue ich mich doch, mich zumindest einmal zu bewerben. Heißt ja nicht, dass ausgerechnet ich ausgewählt werde, aber ich denke es ist euch lieber, wenn ihr eine gewisse Auswahl habt.  Vlt. falle ich ja auch direkt durchs Raster, auch wenn ich eigtl. brav war/bin.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2014)

Ich finde auch Rollora hat ein Recht auf Vergessen werden.
Oder wollt ihr warten bis die Klage von ihm mit Antrag auf Löschung bei PCGH einflattert? 

(Mir ist bewusst, dass es einen Thread gibt, wo man sich zum Löschen lassen eintragen kann.)


----------



## Rollora (1. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> so ein mod mit nur einem post nachdem rollora weg ist wäre doch irgendwie auffällig meinst du nicht ?


ich mach' ja dann auch gleich 1000 ganz besonders tolle


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

Wärst dann wohl der erste Mod der wg. massivem Spam gesperrt werden würde.


----------



## Rollora (1. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Dass es keine "Ich erfinde mich neu"-Funktion geben soll, ist auch gut so - man bleibt ja grundsätzlich der User, der man vorher war, man übernimmt ja nur zusätzlich die Funktionen eines Moderators - eine strikte Trennung wäre mMn absolut fehl am Platz.


Ist man denn auch immer der Mensch, der man vorher mal war?
Also grade in meinem Fall: Der Account existiert seit 2002 (der PCG Account, das Extremeforum kam ja erst später bzw konnte ich das nie richtig verknüpfen: es funktioniert zwar derselbe Zugang, aber das Datum stimmt nicht)), in der Zeit hat sich aber in meinem Leben, wie auch in meiner Einstellung einiges geändert:
Da war ich zuerst noch Gymnasiumsschüler
hatte dann nen Unfall und bin im Rolli gelandet
Hab inzwischen ne 2- Stellige Zahl an OPs hinter mir
Sehe das Leben doch ein wenig anders,
hab dann trotzdem Abi gemacht (so nebenbei)
Studium in mehreren Richtungen abgeschlossen (Informatik, Psychologie, Pädagogik...) bin Informatiklehrer und Lehrender an einer großen Uni sowie einem Gymnasium. Betreue jugendliche Behinderte körperlich wie seelisch.
Habe dazwischen auch diverse IT Industrieerfahrungen gesammelt (für nen größeren OEM gearbeitet, diverse Jobs gehabt, auch an Forschungsgruppen an der Uni mitgearbeitet und kenne daher sowohl ATI/AMD als auch Intel von Entwicklerseite)
Habe inzwischen Familie und ein paar andere "Errungenschaften". Ich denke ich habe mich im Leben mehrfach gedreht, ebenso auch hier im Forum.

Natürlich bin ich nicht generell für einen Button "vergesst, dass ich vorher ein Arsch war und nehmt mich trotzdem, ich verspreche auch, dass ich ein toller Moderator werde" Button,

In manchen Themen habe ich früher "MARKE MARKE MARKE" geschrien  (speziell 3dfx, aber da gabs PCGH X noch nicht), jetzt sehe ich immer  alles seeeehr kritisch.

Also ich will ja nicht unbedingt Rollora löschen, sondern die Trennung von Privat und ernstem/beruflichem/verpflichtung trennen. So wie ich privat nicht "der Professor bin" (ok meine Mutter nennt mich so )
Also deshalb ein eigener Account. Nicht weil ich meine "Sünden" unvergessen machen will.





beren2707 schrieb:


> Wärst dann wohl der erste Mod der wg. massivem Spam gesperrt werden würde.


das kann ich dann ja auch gleich selbst in die Hand nehmen


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2014)

I can has banhammer? 

€ so bei weiterem Nachdenken... vielleicht bewerb ich mich sogar. War in all den Jahren hier so gut wie immer brav. ^^


----------



## Axonia (1. Juni 2014)

Schlussendlich hat sich dann gefühlt das halbe Forum beworben und Stephan hat es dann auch nicht viel einfacher


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Schlussendlich hat sich dann gefühlt das halbe Forum beworben und Stephan hat es dann auch nicht viel einfacher


 
Melde du dich doch noch an  Wäre auch was für dich


----------



## Axonia (1. Juni 2014)

Ja, muss gestehen, dass ich ja auch schon dran gedacht habe. 
Glaube das wird aber wirklich unglaublich schwierig. 
Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Ja, muss gestehen, dass ich ja auch schon dran gedacht habe.
> Glaube das wird aber wirklich unglaublich schwierig.
> Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.


 
Eben und du einer der Menschen bist, die aus meiner Sicht ideal für den Job sind.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

So schwierig ist es nicht. Nur sehr, sehr unbefriedigend.
Man will immer nur das Beste fürs Forum und wird von allen angesackt und (teilweise) beleidigt und gehasst.
Musste (in dem Forum, in dem ich moderiere) schon den ein oder anderen Flamewar über mich ergehen lassen, weil ich damals erst recht kurz Mitglied der Community war.
Naja, hab mich durchgesetzt, und mir meinen Respekt verdient.

In einem kleinen Forum einfach, hier eine Lebensaufgabe


----------



## Axonia (1. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Eben und du einer der Menschen bist, die aus meiner Sicht ideal für den Job sind.


 
Danke für das Lob 
Dann sollte ich mir das wohl noch einmal ganz genau überlegen, ob ich es nicht einfach versuchen soll.

Edit:
Mit schwierig meinte ich, dass man die Person ist, die dann schlussendlich auserwählt wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2014)

Warum macht ihr nicht einfach jeden zum Mod?
Wenn jeder Mod ist, muss er sich auch benehmen.

Die dadurch noch weniger werdende Arbeit wird auf noch viel mehr User(Mods) verteilt.

Problem gelöst.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Man will immer nur das Beste fürs Forum und wird von allen angesackt und (teilweise) beleidigt und gehasst.


Und deshalb ziehe ich vor jedem den Hut, der Mod ist bzw werden möchte.


Axonia schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob
> Dann sollte ich mir das wohl noch einmal ganz genau überlegen, ob ich es nicht einfach versuchen soll.
> 
> Edit:
> Mit schwierig meinte ich, dass man die Person ist, die dann schlussendlich auserwählt wird.


Versuch es einfach. Mehr als nein kannst du nicht als Antwort bekommen.


----------



## efdev (2. Juni 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr nicht einfach jeden zum Mod?
> Wenn jeder Mod ist, muss er sich auch benehmen.
> 
> Die dadurch noch weniger werdende Arbeit wird auf noch viel mehr User(Mods) verteilt.
> ...



die idee ist nicht schlecht allerdings ist das forum bis auf einen einzigen user dann wahrscheinlich leer den alle werden sich gegenseitig bannen .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> die idee ist nicht schlecht allerdings ist das forum bis auf einen einzigen user dann wahrscheinlich leer den alle werden sich gegenseitig bannen .


 
Last man standing


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr nicht einfach jeden zum Mod?
> Wenn jeder Mod ist, muss er sich auch benehmen.


Ich weiß nicht wo der irrige Glaube her kommt das man sich nur als Mod benehmen muss. Es sagt ja auch keiner "ach wenn ich Polizist wäre dann würde ich mich auch an die Gesetze halten".


efdev schrieb:


> die idee ist nicht schlecht allerdings ist das forum bis auf einen einzigen user dann wahrscheinlich leer den alle werden sich gegenseitig bannen .


Genau genommen würde es effektiv die Moderation komplett abschaffen da man keine gleichrangigen User verwarnen, bannen etc. kann.

Man könnte natürlich die Mods zu Admins und die User zu Mods machen. Wäre zwar reiner Etikettenschwindel, aber wenn es reicht Mod dran zu schreiben dass sich jemand benimmt  .


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2014)

@olstyle:
Es sollte ja nur ein Witz sein.
Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass man sich nur als mod benehmen muss. Jeder hat sich an die forenregeln zu halten. 
Verstöße  wurde es nach wie vor geben, auch nach diesem Etikettenschwindel.

Aber hätte ich es anders ausgedrückt, hätte ich mir ja die Pointe verbaut.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juni 2014)

Anderer Vorschlag - Anarchie und Flamewars für alle! Dann brauchts auch keine Moderation mehr


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Anderer Vorschlag - Anarchie und Flamewars für alle! Dann brauchts auch keine Moderation mehr


 Es gibt Foren da draußen bei denen das effektiv so ist... musst dich nur anmelden.


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt Foren da draußen bei denen das effektiv so ist... musst dich nur anmelden.


 
Ich möchte, ehrlich gesagt, hier eigentlich nicht ins Off-Topic abrutschen und das Thema anschlagen, aber trotzdem, was spricht dagegen?
Mir war eure "alle müssen lieb sein, sonst gibst ärger" masche schon immer suspekt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Juni 2014)

Für Anarchie anmelden? Niemals!

Wie verläuft die Ernte denn bis jetzt? Schon brauchbares Material gefunden?


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich möchte, ehrlich gesagt, hier eigentlich nicht ins Off-Topic abrutschen und das Thema anschlagen, aber trotzdem, was spricht dagegen?
> Mir war eure "alle müssen lieb sein, sonst gibst ärger" masche schon immer suspekt.


 
Das hier ist ja nicht 4Chan. Ich denke, dass der Betreiber (Computec) ein Interesse daran hat, dass das Ganze hier ohne potentielle rechtliche Probleme stattfindet.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Anderer Vorschlag - Anarchie und Flamewars für alle! Dann brauchts auch keine Moderation mehr


 
Du musst doch nicht rumerzählen wie es bei dir zu Hause abläuft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2014)

Ohne Moderation geht aus einem ganz einfachen Hauptgrund nicht: Der Betreiber der Plattform ist rechtlich für ihren Inhalt verantwortlich. 

@Hansvonwurst: Ergebnisse gibts noch keine und das wird auch noch dauern - es steht kein "Einsendeschluss" im Artikel was nicht ohne Grund so ist.


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ohne Moderation geht aus einem ganz einfachen Hauptgrund nicht: Der Betreiber der Plattform ist rechtlich für ihren Inhalt verantwortlich.


 
Stimmt, ist mir bewusst, habe ich am eigenen Leib gemerkt wie kein anderer hier. 
Kann ich aber auch vollkommen nachvollziehen.


PS: §185 StGB kannte ich ja noch gar nicht. Ist ja geil. Was für ein ausgekochter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2014)

Aber ein bisschen gestöbert habt ihr schon, bei mir sind in den letzten 10 Besucher 5 Mods drin, entweder habe ich etwas angestellt wovon ich nichts weiss , oder ihr wart neugierig was natürlich akzeptabel ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Aber ein bisschen gestöbert habt ihr schon, bei mir sind in den letzten 10 Besucher 5 Mods drin, entweder habe ich etwas angestellt wovon ich nichts weiss , oder ihr wart neugierig was natürlich akzeptabel ist.


 
Bei mir waren es glaube ich nur 4. Mist.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2014)

Bei mir waren es 6.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

Bei mir nur einer. 

Edit: Korrektur, jetzt sinds zwei.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 6.


 
du musst einfach alle Mods auf deiner Ignorieren Liste eintragen dann kommt auch keiner mehr.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> du musst einfach alle Mods auf deiner Ignorieren Liste eintragen dann kommt auch keiner mehr.


Geht leider nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2014)

Bei mir verirrt sich nur ab und an mal einer. Scheinbar bringt die Aktion ja was und das Loch wird gestopft in der Personaldecke


----------



## Rollora (2. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt Foren da draußen bei denen das effektiv so ist... musst dich nur anmelden.


Gamestar 
Kannst auch brav Daumen runter geben





Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 6.


 alles Stalker!


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juni 2014)

Wie viele Bewerbungen gab es denn bis jetzt?


----------



## McZonk (5. Juni 2014)

Eine ausreichende Menge, sodass wir auch einiges zu lesen/diskutieren haben.


----------



## Monsjo (5. Juni 2014)

Das freut mich sehr.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juni 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Eine ausreichende Menge, sodass wir auch einiges zu lesen/diskutieren haben.


 
 Wahrscheinlich gab es einige Bewerber, welche sich hier nicht geoutet haben,
 von daher, wie gesagt, warten wir mal ab.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juni 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Eine ausreichende Menge, sodass wir auch einiges zu lesen/diskutieren haben.


 
Dann hoffe ich mal, das sich hinter Tor 3 kein Zonk versteckt.
Aber vllt hättet ihr einfach den Umschlag nehmen sollen. 

Naja ich bin mal gespannt auf wen eure Wahl fällt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, das sich hinter Tor 3 kein Zonk versteckt.
> Aber vllt hättet ihr einfach den Umschlag nehmen sollen.


 
Ums mal so zu sagen: Wie bei jedem Bewerbungssausschreiben sind eine Hand voll Kandidaten dabei die wirklich eine Überlegung wert sind (auch welche, die wir "nicht im Blick" hatten wie ich oben mal erwähnte...) und es sind auch... Zonks dabei die wir nicht unbedingt haben wollen, denn einen Zonk haben wir ja schon. 

Aber wie gesagt es dauert noch etwas und es darf sich natürlich weiter beworben werden (WANN man sich bewirbt/beworben hat hat natürlich keinen Einfluss auf die Entscheidung).


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Schön, dass endlich mehr Personal gesucht wird.



Sehe ich auch so, soll zwar jetzt keine negative Kritik sein, aber letztens hatte ich einen Thread gemeldet und ne Stunde später war er immer noch so da, erst ne weitere Stunde später war er dann doch mal verschwunden.
 Da hatte ich auch noch so gedacht das die Mods hier wohl ziemlich beschäftigt sein müssen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (5. Juni 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> ...Da hatte ich auch noch so gedacht das die Mods hier wohl ziemlich beschäftigt sein müssen.


 
Es soll Moderatoren geben, die soviel Zeit dafür aufwenden, seitenlange private Posts zu verfassen, dass die eigentliche Moderatorentätigkeit offensichtlich dabei zu kurz kommt.


----------



## McZonk (5. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Es soll Moderatoren geben, die soviel Zeit dafür aufwenden, seitenlange private Posts zu verfassen, dass die eigentliche Moderatorentätigkeit offensichtlich dabei zu kurz kommt.


 Stop: Hier nochmal zum Verständnis - unsere Aufgabe ist ein Ehrenamt, welches wir aufbauend auf unsere Mitgliedschaft dieser Community erhalten haben. Auch mit dem Status Moderator sind und bleiben wir Teil der Community und das Ehrenamt eine Art Hobby, dessen Arbeitszeit man sich frei einteilen kann. Es besteht keinerlei Verpflichtung innerhalb 100 ms auf im Posteingang aufschlagende Meldungen zu reagieren.


----------



## Speed4Fun (5. Juni 2014)

Das ist schon völlig klar.

Wenn aber Moderatoren sich (fast) nur noch privat austoben, um anderen Usern die eigene Meinung aufzudrängen, dann erscheint das schon in einem anderen Licht.

Übrigens bin ich sicher nicht der Erste, der sich über das fast schon aggressive private Posting eines bestimmten Moderators beschwert.


----------



## McZonk (5. Juni 2014)

Dein Posting wirkt sehr weit gefasst und allgemein gültig. Vor allem glaube ich nicht, dass sich hier das richtige Pflaster bietet, um gegen einen Moderator zu agieren.

Sollten dir derartige Dinge wiederholt auffallen, eröffne bitte in dem dafür vorgesehenen Unterforum einen Thread zu der Thematik und belege sie entsprechend. Dann können wir gerne darüber diskutieren. Im Übrigen kann ich in besagtem Forum nämlich gegenwärtig keinen Thread von dir entdecken.


----------



## Speed4Fun (5. Juni 2014)

Danke für die wie immer sehr hilfreiche und erschöpfende Auskunft. So werde ich das machen.


----------



## McZonk (5. Juni 2014)

(Sorry, falls ich den Sarkasmus fälschlicherweise in dein letztes Posting interpretiere, dann ist der Rest obsolet):

Ich verfolge mit meinem Posting gewiss keine Böswilligkeit dich unterbuttern zu wollen, sondern ich will nur dass du Folgendes verstehst: Wenn du solche Informationen, nennen wir es mal recht wahllos, in Threads streust, musst du dich nicht wundern dass du kein Gehör findest. Richte sie an die entsprechende richtige Stelle und wir können gerne eine angemessene Diskussion dazu starten. Hier ist es allenfalls Offtopic, den wir an der Stelle dann auch beenden sollten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2014)

Gibts dann eigentlich eine News dazu, wer neuer Moderator ist?


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juni 2014)

Die werden sich schon melden oder du wirst plötzlich einen weiteren User hier mit fettgedrucktem Namen finden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gibts dann eigentlich eine News dazu, wer neuer Moderator ist?


 
Das gabs meiner Kenntnis nach bisher noch nie, ist aber auch nicht nötig da man uns ja an der Namensfarbe erkennt und es wie schon gepostet ja eine Mitarbeiterübersicht gibt wo die neuen dann auftauchen.

Ich gehe auch eigentlich davon aus dass sich die neuen Mitstreiter im Forum sowieso sehr schnell rumsprechen werden - als ich Mod wurde hatte es keine 2 Stunden gedauert bis mein Postfach gefüllt wurde... 

Fällt mir grade auf wie die Zeit rumgeht 
Ich bin der letzte Mod der neu "rekrutiert" wurde und das ist schon 2 Jahre her.


----------



## keinnick (7. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das gabs meiner Kenntnis nach bisher noch nie, ist aber auch nicht nötig da man uns ja an der Namensfarbe erkennt und es wie schon gepostet ja eine Mitarbeiterübersicht gibt wo die neuen dann auftauchen.



Naja, streng genommen hast Du damals schon so etwas wie eine "News" bekommen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...es-hardware-extreme-forum-incredible-alk.html


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2014)

Klar, forenintern, ich dachte Pseudoephedrin meinte damit eine News auf der Main.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, forenintern, ich dachte Pseudoephedrin meinte damit eine News auf der Main.


 
Oh da habe ich mich ich mich zu allgemein ausgedrückt. Meinte generell eine Info. Sei es auf der Main oder Forenintern.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wer bald zum Moderator wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Oh da habe ich mich ich mich zu allgemein ausgedrückt. Meinte generell eine Info. Sei es auf der Main oder Forenintern.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wer bald zum Moderator wird.


 
Generell ne Info gibts natürlich. Offizieller Ritterschlag. 
Ich bin eher gespannt _wie viele_ bald neue Moderatoren sind (da sind wir uns noch nicht einig - wir hatten als wir die Aktion hier geplant haben nicht wirklich damit gerechnet so viele wirklich gute Bewerbungen zu erhalten).


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juni 2014)

Wie viele Bewerbungen sind denn eingegangen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2014)

Das darf ich dir leider nicht verraten... deswegen oben auch schon die zurückhaltende Aussage:


McZonk schrieb:


> Eine ausreichende Menge, sodass wir auch einiges zu lesen/diskutieren haben.



Ich war auch weniger von der Menge der Bewerbungen überrascht sondern von der Qualität der User die sich beworben haben. Anfangs war das Ziel "finde einen fähigen neuen Moderator", jetzt sind schon Teile von "wähle so aus dass alle Forenbereiche möglichst günstig abgedeckt werden können" dabei - das ist ja schon vergleichsweise Luxus.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wer bald zum Moderator wird.


 
Softy.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Generell ne Info gibts natürlich. Offizieller Ritterschlag.


Dazu könnte PCGH aber wirklich mal ein Video machen. 
Ich bin eher gespannt _wie viele_ bald neue Moderatoren sind (da sind wir uns noch nicht einig - wir hatten als wir die Aktion hier geplant haben nicht wirklich damit gerechnet so viele wirklich gute Bewerbungen zu erhalten). [/QUOTE]
So verrufen scheint der Posten nicht zu sein. Aber trotzdem ist es kein einfacher.


Threshold schrieb:


> Softy.






Spoiler



Wie verhält es sich, wenn man einen User auf der igno hat und dieser Moderator wird? Moderatoren kann man ja leider nicht blocken.  
Ist dieser User/Moderator dann wieder runter von der Igno?


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2014)

Das hört sich ja interessant an.
Da bin ich jetzt auch wirklich gespannt wen es so alles trifft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2014)

Was die Ignorierliste angeht: Es müsste so sein, dass der entsprechende User dann von der Liste entfernt wird da Forenmitarbeiter sich nicht auf dieser befinden können. Ob das aber im Fall des Falles tatsächlich automatisch von vBulletin richtig durchgeführt wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich hoffe aber mal sehr dass niemand den wir für einen Moderatorposten geeignet halten auf zig Ignorierlisten auftaucht...


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juni 2014)

@ Alk und Mods

wenn ein Bewerber diverse Punkte Verwarnungen hat, guckt ihr euch dann die ganzen alten Threads an um abzuschätzen ob und in wieweit derjenige wieder "rückfällig" werden könnte bzw. die schwere des Ganzen?? Bzw. ein geläuterter User (bei Verwarnungen/Urlauben) hat dennoch Chancen?

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, vielleicht kann ja da ein Moderator bissl was ausplaudern  Ok, es ist "nur" ein ehrenamtlicher ModPosten hier, aber es scheint ja doch mehr Bewerber zu geben als gedacht und das Interesse der User über den Ausgang ist auch größer als ich dachte (was ich doch trotz diverser Diskussionen und manchmal "Meckerei" über Mods insgesamt sehr positiv finde)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was die Ignorierliste angeht: Es müsste so sein, dass der entsprechende User dann von der Liste entfernt wird da Forenmitarbeiter sich nicht auf dieser befinden können. Ob das aber im Fall des Falles tatsächlich automatisch von vBulletin richtig durchgeführt wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich hoffe aber mal sehr dass niemand den wir für einen Moderatorposten geeignet halten auf zig Ignorierlisten auftaucht...


 
Alles klar. bei mir ist keiner der gleichen drauf soweit ich weiß, wenn überhaupt jemand bei mri drauf ist. Ist mir nur so nebenbei eingefallen, da sicherlich einige, und ich beziehe mich da mit ein, versucht habe einen Moderator auf die Igno zu setzen


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juni 2014)

Die bereits erhaltenen Karten eines Bewerbers sind nur ein Bestandteil bei der Bewertung der Eignung als Moderator. Die bloße Zahl der Karten kann eine Rolle spielen, aber auch die Gründe für die Karten. Ich kann da nur von meiner Seite aus sprechen, so wie ich mir auch schon außerhalb des Bewerberaufrufs potenzielle Kandidaten anschaue.

Relativ simple Verstöße z. B. gegen die Bilderpflicht im MP vor zwei, drei Jahren sind geschenkt. Das wird man nun wahrlich niemanden mehr ankreiden. Ich werde auch garantiert niemanden mehr eine Fanboy-Unterstellung nachtragen, die vor längerer Zeit gefallen ist.

Interessanter wird es da schon, wenn jemand in typischen Brandherden, wie Threads zu Kinderpornos, Homosexuellen oder Nazis (negativ) aufgefallen ist. Gerade in solchen Threads muss man abseits der eigenen (vielleicht radikalen) Meinung Objektivität beweisen können. Verteilte Karten können ein Indiz dafür sein, dass in hitzigen Diskussionen vielleicht eine öffentliche Reaktion erfolgt, die für einen Moderator nicht ganz angemessen ist. Aber auch dann wird das kein KO-Kriterium sein, wenn andere Punkte für den Bewerber sprechen.


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juni 2014)

Also könnte ich mich in ein paar Jahren bewerben, wenn keine neuen Punkte dazukommen?


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juni 2014)

danke dir Pokerclock+alle anderen Mods  hab's mir so in der Art schon gedacht, aber dennoch, merci


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> @ Alk und Mods
> 
> wenn ein Bewerber diverse Punkte Verwarnungen hat, guckt ihr euch dann die ganzen alten Threads an um abzuschätzen ob und in wieweit derjenige wieder "rückfällig" werden könnte bzw. die schwere des Ganzen?? Bzw. ein geläuterter User (bei Verwarnungen/Urlauben) hat dennoch Chancen?


 
Wenn ein entsprechender User zur Debatte steht bzw. sich beworben hat schauen wir natürlich auch auf sein Kartenkonto. Dieses ist üblicherweise bei solchen Usern die uns positiv auffallen oder sich bewerben ohnehin leer oder nur mit ein, zwei Lappalien besetzt, wie Pokerclock schon sagt ists absolut kein Thema wenn da mal ne Karte von anno dazumal drinsteht - wir suchen noch immer (fehlbare) Menschen und keine Roboter.

Wenn mehr vermerkt ist aber der Kandidat dennoch eine wie wir finden gute Wahl wäre sieht man natürlich etwas genauer hin wann da was wieso wie vorgefallen ist, das ist aber die Ausnahme dass das vorkommt.

Generell ist das Punktekonto also nur ein meist vernachlässigbarer Teil der Bewertung - niemand hat da schlechtere Karten nur weil er früher mal mit nem Satz ins Klo gegriffen hat. Das heißt  natürlich nicht, dass wir User in Erwägung ziehen können, die 30+ Verwarnungen auf dem Kerbholz haben, das sollte einleuchtend sein.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Also könnte ich mich in ein paar Jahren bewerben, wenn keine neuen Punkte dazukommen?


 
Was sagt denn deine Kristallkugel?  Möglich ist viel. Aber wie schon meine Kollegen gesagt haben, kommt es immer darauf an, wie sich bestimmte Leute wo, wann und wie häufig falsch verhalten haben.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das darf ich dir leider nicht verraten...


 
 Wieso geht denn diese Geheimniskrämerei wieder los?

 Das dürfte doch kein Problem sein, hier mal eine klare Aussage zu treffen. 

 Ihr müsst doch keine Namen nennen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das dürfte doch kein Problem sein, hier mal eine klare Aussage zu treffen.


 
Wenn die Aktion abgeschlossen ist werdet ihr alles erfahren. So lange aber noch alles läuft was vorläufig wahrscheinlich noch etwa eine Woche so sein wird ists dem Chef überlassen ob/welche Infos an die Öffentlichkeit dürfen.
Ich bin ja auch jemand der gerne immer alle Karten offen hinlegt aber in solchen Fällen muss man einfach fairerweise etwas zurückhaltender sein. Wenn wir hier verkünden dass sich 5 oder 20 oder 50 oder 100 oder 500 User beworben hätten und wir unter aktuell 3 oder 10 oder 15 Usern auswählen könnte das einen Einfluss auf vielleicht noch kommende Bewerbungen haben, sei er positiv oder negativ. Man möchte eben einfach das "gleiche Chancen für alle" Prinzip so lange wie die Aktion läuft aufrechterhalten.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die Aktion abgeschlossen ist werdet ihr alles erfahren. So lange aber noch alles läuft was vorläufig wahrscheinlich noch etwa eine Woche so sein wird ists dem Chef überlassen ob/welche Infos an die Öffentlichkeit dürfen.
> Ich bin ja auch jemand der gerne immer alle Karten offen hinlegt aber in solchen Fällen muss man einfach fairerweise etwas zurückhaltender sein. Wenn wir hier verkünden dass sich 5 oder 20 oder 50 oder 100 oder 500 User beworben hätten und wir unter aktuell 3 oder 10 oder 15 Usern auswählen könnte das einen Einfluss auf vielleicht noch kommende Bewerbungen haben, sei er positiv oder negativ. Man möchte eben einfach das "gleiche Chancen für alle" Prinzip so lange wie die Aktion läuft aufrechterhalten.


 
 Na gut, dann warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die Aktion abgeschlossen ist werdet ihr alles erfahren.


 
Hört sich an wie der Anwalt des Angeklagten der sagt dass er über laufende Fälle nicht reden kann.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. Juni 2014)

Ist doch ein normaler Vorgang. In einem laufenden Bewerbungsverfahren zu einer geplanten Besetzung ist es unüblich sich detailliert zu äußern.

Den bisherigen Angaben zufolge könnte die Anzahl geeigneter Bewerber auch zu einer kurzfristigen Änderung im Scope führen. So dass man sich heute ggf. nicht im Detail darüber einig ist wieviele neue Moderatoren aus dem Bewerber-Pool rekrutiert werden sollen.

Jedenfalls sehr erfreulich das diese Aktion so gut aufgenommen wird und sehr viele User sich anscheinend bereit erklären und Lust haben mitzuwirken. Das zeichnet dieses Forum wieder aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Den bisherigen Angaben zufolge könnte die Anzahl geeigneter Bewerber auch zu einer kurzfristigen Änderung im Scope führen. So dass man sich heute ggf. nicht im Detail darüber einig ist wieviele neue Moderatoren aus dem Bewerber-Pool rekrutiert werden sollen.


 
So ist es.


----------



## Klutten (7. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie der Anwalt des Angeklagten der sagt dass er über laufende Fälle nicht reden kann.



Das liegt eher daran, dass die Entscheidung beim Foren-Oberguru Stephan liegt und die Moderation lediglich als Meinungsbarometer herangezogen wird. Stephan hat sich aber noch nicht dazu geäußert und Spekulationen sind bei wichtigen Dingen des allgemeinen Interesse fehl am Platze. Wir sind auch gespannt und warten geduldig ab. 

Der nächste Werktag ist eh erst wieder Dienstag. Genieß das Wochenende.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

Verdammt, irgendwie will ich mich doch bewerben. Wäre vermutlich nichtmal n schlechter Mod.

Wirklich gut, dass ich erst so kurz dabei bin... Kostet nur zu viel Zeit^^
(immer mal angenommen, dass ich denn gewählt werden würde)


----------



## Benie (7. Juni 2014)

Ich würde einführen, das nur die User die Fußballtippkönig sind, in die engere Auswahl kommen 

 <-----


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt, obwohl ich mir meine Chancen jetzt nicht unbedingt als sehr hoch ausrechnen würde. 

Eine Frage an die Moderatoren: Habt ihr denn das Gefühl, dass sich euer Verhalten im Forum geändert hat, seit dem ihr den Moderatoren-Posten inne habt? Sprich: fühlt ihr euch dadurch innerlich gereift? Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass solch ein Posten schon ein wenig zur Veränderung der Persönlichkeit beitragen kann. 
Es heißt ja auch: Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.


----------



## Cuddleman (8. Juni 2014)

Oh,Ha, ich glaub es kaum.
Es tut sich was., jetzt auch öffentlich!
 Das Moderatoren schon, wahrscheinlich auch ohne den stattgefundenen Moderatorenschwund, zu wenige waren, hatte man ja schon festgestellt. 
 Es stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es mit den Erörterungen aus diesem Thema http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...formelle-beschwerde-die-pcghx-moderation.html noch vordergründiger wurde, Neurekrutierungen anzustreben.
Interessant wär zu wissen, warum die im Vorfeld angeschriebenen Kandidaten abgesagt haben?
Am dazu nötigen Zeitpensum sollte es, nach der Schilderung der Moderatoren, nicht liegen.

Um dem *Oberst Klink* es leichter zu machen, ja man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben, aber manche wachsen so derart darüber hinaus, das sich unter Umständen Schwierigkeiten ergeben, die anderen den Umgang mit ihm unerträglich machen.
Mit den jetzigen Moderatoren besteht kein solches Problem, da alle mit denen ich in Threads/Kommentaren bisher Zeilen getauscht habe, auf den Teppich geblieben sind. 
Vereinzeltes erwähnen diverser Sünden, spricht dafür, das auch ein gewisser Wandel statt fand.
Das wird dir nicht anders, oder den anderen hier offensichtlich bewerbenden Kandidaten, ergehen, sollte die Auswahl auf dich/euch fallen.
Besser ist es natürlich, wenn man eine gewisse Reife schon erlangt hat. (siehe Rollora)
Das ist sicherlich nur ein Kriterium, denn da gibt es noch einige andere.
Ich hoffe, das Stephan eine gutes Händchen hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juni 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Moderatoren: Habt ihr denn das Gefühl, dass sich euer Verhalten im Forum geändert hat, seit dem ihr den Moderatoren-Posten inne habt?


 
Nicht wesentlich. Prinzipbedingt sieht man das Forum etwas anders wenn man die ganzen Hintergrundinfos kennt und an Erfahrung wird man sicherlich auch reicher, ich glaube aber nicht dass meine Posts (die nicht moderativ sind) von 2014 sich besonders von denen aus dem Jahre 2011 unterscheiden.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Es stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es mit den Erörterungen aus diesem Thema http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...formelle-beschwerde-die-pcghx-moderation.html noch vordergründiger wurde, Neurekrutierungen anzustreben.


 Nicht wirklich. Wir sind schon auf der Suche gewesen lange bevor es diesen Thread gab - Leute die wir gefragt haben werden das bestätigen können. Dass wir hier nun zum "Holzhammer" greifen und eine öffentliche Bewerbungsrunde gestartet haben liegt einfach daran dass wir mit unserem bisherigen Vorgehen keinen Erfolg hatten und das Problem durch die Abgänge nochmal sehr akut wurde.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Interessant wär zu wissen, warum die im Vorfeld angeschriebenen Kandidaten abgesagt haben?
> Am dazu nötigen Zeitpensum sollte es, nach der Schilderung der Moderatoren, nicht liegen.


 
Die meisten bringen schon das Zeitargument, manche halten sich selbst aus verschiedensten Gründen weniger geeignet für den Job, andere wollen sich den zusätzlichen Stress einfach nicht "antun". Grundsätzlich ist die Begründung aber gar nicht von Belang - wenn ein User es nicht machen will reicht ein "Nein, danke" völlig aus - immerhin gehts hier um ein Ehrenamt. Mehr als ab und an mal nachfragen können wir ja nicht tun - ich bin aber guter Dinge dass sich das Problem erledigen wird.


----------



## Chakka_cor (8. Juni 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Moderatoren: Habt ihr denn das Gefühl, dass sich euer Verhalten im Forum geändert hat, seit dem ihr den Moderatoren-Posten inne habt? Sprich: fühlt ihr euch dadurch innerlich gereift? Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass solch ein Posten schon ein wenig zur Veränderung der Persönlichkeit beitragen kann.
> Es heißt ja auch: Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.



Hi an alle ich lese hier schon einige Zeit mit und wollte mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden 

Aus eigener Erfahrung als Mod in zwei Foren kann ich sagen man ändert sich nicht groß nur dadurch das man Mod wird.
Ich würde ehr sagen das hierdurch die bereits vorhandene Grundeinstellung gefestigt wird und mehr zum tragen kommt.

In meinem Fall ist es so dass ich Ungerechtigkeit nicht mag und mich dann auch, auf die Gefahr hin dass ich selber ärger bekomme, für andere einsetze.

Ich wurde in einem Forum von Mod zum User herabgestuft weil ich es gewagt hatte einige Mod zu sagen, dass sie sich wie beleidigte Kindergartenkinder benehmen weil sie User ungerecht behandelten die ein eigenes Forum gegründet hatten. Ich bin damals meinem Standpunkt treu geblieben und wurde später von Forum-Chef sogar ins Coreteam aufgenommen und stand somit sogar über den Mods.

Es besteht meiner Meinung nach aber auch die Gefahr wenn jemand zum Mod wird, der nicht reif genug dafür ist, dass er sich für etwas besseres hält und dies dann auch die User spüren lässt.

PS: Ich werde mich wohl nie daran gewöhnen mit dem Smartphone zu schreiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Moderatoren: Habt ihr denn das Gefühl, dass sich euer Verhalten im Forum geändert hat, seit dem ihr den Moderatoren-Posten inne habt? Sprich: fühlt ihr euch dadurch innerlich gereift? Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass solch ein Posten schon ein wenig zur Veränderung der Persönlichkeit beitragen kann.
> Es heißt ja auch: Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.


 
Hmmm - schwierig zu sagen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich als (ex-)PCGH-Sternchen im PCGH-X nur relativ wenig als normaler User unterwegs war, ist es ja eher so, dass man wegen seinen Einstellungen Mod wird - und nicht umgekehrt.
Was sich aber ändert, ist das Posting-Verhalten. Und damit meine ich nicht nur, dass mir auf einmal Groß-/Kleinschreibung vorgeschrieben wurde  . Als Mod setzt man sich halt wesentlich häufiger damit auseinander, was für Äußerungen welche (unbeabsichtigten) Folgen haben können und welche Rolle ein kleiner Beitrag für das große Ganze spielt. Solche Gedanken fließen dann auch in die eigenen Posts mit ein. Man spart sich grenznahe oder nur bedingt nötige Kommentare als Mod eher mal. Nicht, weil sie verboten wären (da sollte man eh instinktiv weit von weg sein  ) oder weil man Vorbild sein soll - sondern einfach weil man Vorbild sein will, damit einem nicht eine Woche später irgend ein "aber XYZ hat doch auch..."-Typ Mehrarbeit liefert.
Auf höherer Ebene gibt es vielleicht eine gewisse Rückkoppelung zwischen der Moderatorentätigkeit und der Betrachtung gesellschaftlicher Prozesse, die sich dann ggf. auch auf die weitere Meinungsbildung und Persönlichkeit auswirken. Wer selbst schon einmal versucht hat, Regeln objektiv um- und durchzusetzen oder gar zu verfassen, der hat einen etwas anderen Blick auf Politik und Gesetzgebung. Und wer sich täglich damit auseinandersetzt, dass manch Text nicht das aussagt/aussagen soll, was da steht ("Nein, das ist doch keine Beleidigung!"), der ließt auch andernorts vermehrt zwischen den Zeilen.
Aber die Verknüpfung derartiger Techniken mit der Entwicklung der Persönlichkeit ist natürlich sehr indirekt und langwierig. Da kann man keine klaren Kausalitäten erkennen. Man ist einfach, wie man ist - und unter anderem auch Mod.


----------



## xpSyk (8. Juni 2014)

Man muss 18 sein...  

Naja, dann bleib ich eben weiter Rebel.


----------



## Chakka_cor (8. Juni 2014)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Man muss 18 sein...
> 
> Naja, dann bleib ich eben weiter Rebel.



Ich denke 18 sollte kein K.o.-Kriterium sein, es gibt in jedem Forum junge User die Reifer sind als mach Erwachsener.

Die persönlich Einstellung sollte stimmen, man sollte Spaß an der Tätigkeit haben und ein dickes Fell besitzen um nicht alles gleich persönlich zu nehmen.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juni 2014)

Das KO-Kriterium wird faktisch vom Gesetzgeber vorgegeben. Im Laufe der Tätigkeit als Moderator sieht man allerlei jugendgefährdende Dinge.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juni 2014)

Hat damit weniger zu tun als mit rechtlichen Dingen, so möchte ich meinen. 

Edit: Zu langsam, viel zu langsam...


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Juni 2014)

Wow ich hab mich Mitte Juni 2013 angemeldet. Darf ich mich trotzdem bewerben?


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wow ich hab mich Mitte Juni 2013 angemeldet. Darf ich mich trotzdem bewerben?



Ja, aber erst morgen.  Im Ernst: Ich denke nicht, dass es auf ein paar Tage ankommt, also nur zu.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2014)

Da werden wir sicherlich nicht auf den Tag genau schauen (und selbst wenn - spätestens morgen biste ja "ein Jahr Mitglied" und die Aktion läuft morgen noch ).


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2014)

Eh hier Entscheidungen getroffen werden, ist wieder Weihnachten.


----------



## Chakka_cor (14. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eh hier Entscheidungen getroffen werden, ist wieder Weihnachten.



Ist doch auch egal wie lange es dauert, es ändert sich doch nichts außer dem Titel.

Bleibst der gleiche Mensch wie vorher.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eh hier Entscheidungen getroffen werden, ist wieder Weihnachten.


 
Welches Jahrzehnt?


----------



## ebastler (15. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eh hier Entscheidungen getroffen werden, ist wieder Weihnachten.


 
Hey, dann kann ich mich ja auch noch bewerben


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welches Jahrzehnt?



Die Dauer der Lebenszeit eines Users ist hier irrelevant.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Dauer der Lebenszeit eines Users ist hier irrelevant.


 
Was dagegen nicht irrelevant ist, ist das Verhalten von Kandidaten im Forum völlig abseits von irgendwelchen Bewerbungen. Wenn man unter wenigen noch verbliebenen "Favoriten" entscheiden muss wer vielleicht noch durchs Sieb fällt eignen sich beispielsweise auch Kriterien wie "Anzahl von OT/Spam-Posts in den letzten 4 Wochen".

Die Aktion hier wurde "damals" vorläufig mal auf etwa 2-3 Wochen angesetzt je nach Reaktion, sprich wir nähern uns sehr wohl der End-/Entscheidungsphase.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2014)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. 

 Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Juni 2014)

Hallöchen! Gibt es schon was Neues?


----------



## McZonk (24. Juni 2014)

Wir haben nahezu vollständig unsere Okays und auch Vetos () eingelegt. Jetzt wird sich die Administration sicherlich noch etwas Zeit nehmen um die Schnittmenge aller Mods zu bilden und die Kandidaten etwas zu beobachten


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juni 2014)

Noch nicht, aber es sind keine weiteren Aufrufe geplant und diese Woche wird entschieden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

Gibt es dann am Montag eine News dazu? Damit jeder weiß, vor wem er sich jetzt noch zusätlich in Acht zu nehmen hat


----------



## Murdoch (28. Juni 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren warum Leute sich überhaupt als mod bewerben bzw. Mod sein wollen? 

Bekommt man ja kein Geld für oder? 

Also im Netz "arbeiten"  für lau? 

Hat mein Respekt der das gut macht, also ich würde es im Leben nicht machen. [emoji6]


----------



## Verminaard (28. Juni 2014)

Gibt auch genug ehrenamtliche Arbeiter die "fuer lau" arbeiten.
Ist zwar erschreckend welche Kreise das teilweise zieht in einem Land wie Deutschland, wo man sich denkt das eigentlich genug Geld da sein muesste um so ziehmlich alles abdecken zu koennen, ist aber leider so.

So ein Forum waer in dieser Form nicht moeglich ohne das Engagement von den freiwilligen Mods.
Wuerde man diese User bezahlen muessen, kaeme man bei dem Forum um ein Bezahlmodell nicht herum. Und was das bedeuten wuerde, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen, wenn er sich die Frage stellt, wieviel er bereit waere monatlich fuer das Nutzen eines Forums zu bezahlen.

Ich finde es auch großartig was die Mods hier in ihrer Freizeit vollbringen und uns allen so ermoeglichen.

Wuerde es mir meine Arbeit zulassen, wuerde ich mich auch gerne zur Verfuegung stellen, sofern mich die Verantwortlichen hier fuer geeignet halten.
Leider kann ich durch viele Auswaertseinsaetze solch eine Aufgabe nicht ordentlich uebernehmen. Was halbgares will ich auch nicht machen :/


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren warum Leute sich überhaupt als mod bewerben bzw. Mod sein wollen?
> 
> Bekommt man ja kein Geld für oder?
> 
> ...


 
Warum arbeiten Leute ehrenamtlich?
Bekommen diese Geld dafür? Eigentlich nicht.

Man macht es für die Sache. Nicht für das Geld. Weil man selbst dahinter steht.

So sehe ich das jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2014)

Um kurz auf die Fragen einzugehen:

Nein, wir bekommen für den Job hier keinen Cent, ist komplett ehrenamtlich. Es gibt den einen oder anderen nicht finanziellen "Vorteil" (beispielsweise mal in den heiligen Hallen der PCGH rumzulaufen und über internere Dinge zu reden - so ist auch diese Bewerbungsphase und noch mehr was noch nicht genannt wurde/wird entstanden) aber man muss schon Spaß dran haben bzw. davon überzeugt sein, für Vorteil/Profit zu schlagen eignet sich der Job keinesfalls.

Obs eine News zu den neuen Mods gibt weiß ich nicht, da haben wir auch nicht drüber geredet, falls dem so ist kommt die aber ziemlich sicher nicht schon am Montag (Sollte Stephan doch so schnell sein Asche auf mein Haupt).
Wenn die neuen Mods im Amt sind wird das aber sicherlich entsprechend angekündigt - rumsprechen im Forum wirds sich sowieso innerhalb weniger Stunden, die gewählten Kandidaten sind ja nicht grade unbekannt in der Community. 


...und bevor ichs vergesse: Vielen Dank für euer Lob!


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Um kurz auf die Fragen einzugehen:
> 
> Nein, wir bekommen für den Job hier keinen Cent, ist komplett ehrenamtlich. Es gibt den einen oder anderen nicht finanziellen "Vorteil" (beispielsweise mal in den heiligen Hallen der PCGH rumzulaufen und über internere Dinge zu reden) aber man muss schon Spaß dran haben, für Vorteil/Profit zu schlagen eignet sich der Job keinesfalls.
> 
> ...


 
Naja eine Sache gäbe es dann doch, die mir da einfallen würde.

Irgendein Mod hatte mal gesagt, das ihr manchmal Bescheid bekommt, wenn Releases oder ähnliches anstehen, damit ihr euch auf die Aufräumarbeiten vorbereiten könnt.
Das ist ja schon fast interessant. 

Spaß beiseite. Die Info wird sicherlich eher allgemein sein und selbst wenn nicht würde da keiner mit einem Modposten was raus posaunen.


Wissen die Leute die gewählt wurden eigentlich schon Bescheid? (Ja ich habe keine PM bekommen )


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Irgendein Mod hatte mal gesagt, das ihr manchmal Bescheid bekommt, wenn Releases oder ähnliches anstehen, damit ihr euch auf die Aufräumarbeiten vorbereiten könnt.
> Das ist ja schon fast interessant.
> 
> Spaß beiseite. Die Info wird sicherlich eher allgemein sein und selbst wenn nicht würde da keiner mit einem Modposten was raus posaunen.



Das gehört zu den "internen Dingen". Es gibt durchaus auch Mods, die mal ein NDA unterschreiben. 
Man ist eben etwas näher dran an dem was so passiert. Manche von uns haben ja auch schon Artikel für Main und Print geschrieben, etwa den berühmten Fernabsatzrecht-Artikel von Clemens, ein anderes größeres Projekt was ich persönlich extrem interessant finde (da es sowas noch nie in einer Zeitschrift gab) ist ebenfalls von einem von uns und wird wenn alles gut geht in einer der kommenden Ausgaben erscheinen - aber wie gesagt da werden wir natürlich vorher nichts rausposaunen.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wissen die Leute die gewählt wurden eigentlich schon Bescheid? (Ja ich habe keine PM bekommen )


 
Kann ich dir nicht sagen ob Stephan schon PNs rausgeschickt hat an die Armen die bei uns mitmachen sollen, ich tendiere aber eher zu nein (denn sonst wäre wahrscheinlich intern ein "PNs sind raus" gekommen ).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

@GoldenMic

Fürs Ehrenamt gibt es durchaus was (ab 50h STunden glaube ich?) - naja einer aus meiner Familie bekommt da halt etwas Geld. Auch wenn das nicht der Beweggrund der Leute ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @GoldenMic
> 
> Fürs Ehrenamt gibt es durchaus was (ab 50h STunden glaube ich?) - naja einer aus meiner Familie bekommt da halt etwas Geld. Auch wenn das nicht der Beweggrund der Leute ist.




Wie gesagt, ich war mir nicht sicher. Generell ist das aber denke ich eher eine Aufwandsentschädigung.

Ich sehe das eben so. Man kann auf die eine oder andere Weise am Forum teilnehmen.
Genauso könnte man fragen, was derjenige verdient, der heute schon die zwanzigste Kaufberatung gemacht hat. 
Aber er macht das aus dem gleichen Grund kostenlos(und nicht umsonst): Weil es ihm persönlich ein Anliegen ist und er eventuell auch Spaß daran hat. (Letzteres trifft laut Inc. Alk nicht auf den Modposten zu )



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das gehört zu den "internen Dingen". Es gibt durchaus auch Mods, die mal ein NDA unterschreiben.
> Man ist eben etwas näher dran an dem was so passiert. Manche von uns haben ja auch schon Artikel für Main und Print geschrieben, etwa den berühmten Fernabsatzrecht-Artikel von Clemens, ein anderes größeres Projekt was ich persönlich extrem interessant finde (da es sowas noch nie in einer Zeitschrift gab) ist ebenfalls von einem von uns und wird wenn alles gut geht in einer der kommenden Ausgaben erscheinen - aber wie gesagt da werden wir natürlich vorher nichts rausposaunen.



Ja, macht wohl auch Sinn. Den Artikel hab ich auch schon mitbekommen, gab doch aber afaik auch Online Artikel in der Richtung.




> Kann ich dir nicht sagen ob Stephan schon PNs rausgeschickt hat an die Armen die bei uns mitmachen sollen, ich tendiere aber eher zu nein (denn sonst wäre wahrscheinlich intern ein "PNs sind raus" gekommen ).



Das hält die Spannung aufrecht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich war mir nicht sicher. Generell ist das aber denke ich eher eine Aufwandsentschädigung.
> 
> Ich sehe das eben so. Man kann auf die eine oder andere Weise am Forum teilnehmen.
> Genauso könnte man fragen, was derjenige verdient, der heute schon die zwanzigste Kaufberatung gemacht hat.
> Aber er macht das aus dem gleichen Grund kostenlos(und nicht umsonst): Weil es ihm persönlich ein Anliegen ist und er eventuell auch Spaß daran hat. (Letzteres trifft laut Inc. Alk nicht auf den Modposten zu )


Ich denke das sieht jeder anders. Wie das mit dem geld gehandhabt wird  Aber ich denke das geht auch etwas nach Aufgabe(?)


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Juni 2014)

Ein Moderatorenposten kann man auch "sinnvoll" nutzen. Da man dies ehrenamtlich tut, kann man diese Tätigkeit beispielsweise im Lebenslauf seiner Bewerbung hinterlegen. Ich bin beispielsweise Moderator in einem anderen Forum und habe dies auch in meinem Lebenslauf hinterlegt. Das klingt dann beispielsweise so:

seit September 2011
Moderative Betreuung sowie Verwaltende und
Organisatorische Aufgaben in einem Supportforum der
Firma XYZ

Bisher waren die Reaktionen darauf durchgehend positiv, in etwa vergleichbar mit dem Engagement z.B. bei der Feuerwehr oder in einem Sportverein


----------



## ebastler (28. Juni 2014)

Hm, ich lasse das lieber weg.

"Organisatorische Aufgaben als Moderator im Mosfetkiller-Elektronikbastlerforum"

Googlet man Mosfetkiller: " Herzlich willkommen...
...auf der Website für alle Kabel-mit-den-Zähnen-Abisolierer, Batteriespannung-an-der-Zunge-Tester, Heißkleber-Großverbraucher, Ozonschnüffler, Teslaspulen-Anfasser und langhaarigen Bombenleger!"

Lass ich lieber aus dem Lebenslauf weg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Obs eine News zu den neuen Mods gibt weiß ich nicht, da haben wir auch nicht drüber geredet, falls dem so ist kommt die aber ziemlich sicher nicht schon am Montag (Sollte Stephan doch so schnell sein Asche auf mein Haupt).



Früher gabs jedenfalls keine (aber da gabs ja auch keine Ausschreibung auf der Main)




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Irgendein Mod hatte mal gesagt, das ihr manchmal Bescheid bekommt, wenn Releases oder ähnliches anstehen, damit ihr euch auf die Aufräumarbeiten vorbereiten könnt.
> Das ist ja schon fast interessant.



Naja...
Das läuft i.d.R. nach dem Motto "nächsten Dienstag könnte es im Graka-Bereich etwas mehr Moderationsaufwand geben".
Dann kann man sich halt denken, dass die seit Monaten erschienenen Gerüchte und News zum mutmaßlichen Erscheinungstermin einer bestimmten Grafikkarte wohl doch nicht allesamt falsch waren - das könnte man so aber auch 



> Wissen die Leute die gewählt wurden eigentlich schon Bescheid? (Ja ich habe keine PM bekommen )



Afaik hat die Administration noch kein abschließendes Urteil getroffen, auch wenn es mittlerweile 1-2 Kandidaten gibt, bei denen keine Widersprüche mehr zu erwarten sind.




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Fürs Ehrenamt gibt es durchaus was (ab 50h STunden glaube ich?) - naja einer aus meiner Familie bekommt da halt etwas Geld. Auch wenn das nicht der Beweggrund der Leute ist.


 
Es gibt zahlreiche Vereine,..., die Aufwantsentschädigungen zahlen, ja. Das ist aber kein allgemeines Gesetz und das hier ist wohl der falsche Verein.




_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ein Moderatorenposten kann man auch "sinnvoll" nutzen. Da man dies ehrenamtlich tut, kann man diese Tätigkeit beispielsweise im Lebenslauf seiner Bewerbung hinterlegen. Ich bin beispielsweise Moderator in einem anderen Forum und habe dies auch in meinem Lebenslauf hinterlegt. Das klingt dann beispielsweise so:
> 
> seit September 2011
> Moderative Betreuung sowie Verwaltende und
> ...


 
Ich habs auch im Lebenslauf stehen, wurde bislang aber noch nie darauf angesprochen. Ein gewisses Problem dabei ist sicherlich, dass es das "PC Games irgendwas"-Forum ist => "Na toll, ein Zocker. Und auch noch Stolz drauf".


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Juni 2014)

Du musst ja nicht PCGH schreiben, sondern Supportforum der Firma Computec. Und wenn du dann im Vorstellungsgespräch drauf angesprochen wirst, hast du die Chance das alles zu erklären


----------



## ebastler (28. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht PCGH schreiben, sondern Supportforum der Firma Computec. Und wenn du dann im Vorstellungsgespräch drauf angesprochen wirst, hast du die Chance das alles zu erklären


Könntest du dir für mich auch was gut Klingendes für den Lebenslauf ausdenken?


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Juni 2014)

Tja, das wird schon schwieriger  Bekanntes deutsches Elektronikforum vielleicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das hält die Spannung aufrecht.


 
Die Spannung ist verflogen, die drei "Gewinner" (wenn man die Armen denn do nennen darf ) haben soeben Post bekommen. 

Die entsprechende Ankündigung die hier häufig erfragt wird wird sicherlich vom Chef persönlich erfolgen sobald die neuen Rechte eingerichtet sind.


Nebenbei auch mal vielen Dank an alle Bewerber die es nicht geschafft haben falls das untergegangen sein sollte!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juni 2014)

Um euch auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten: Mittlerweile wurden aus der Gruppe der Bewerber mehrere Mod-Kandidaten ausgewählt und ich habe sie alle angeschrieben, ob sie weiterhin Interesse an der Rolle als Mod haben. Sollte das der Fall sein, haben wir in Kürze einige User mehr, die mit entsprechenden Rechten ausgestattet und als Moderator zu erkennen sind. Da ich die Beförderung und Bekanntgabe gleichzeitig durchführen möchte, ist noch ein klein wenig Warten angesagt.

Das heißt also: Alle Bewerber, die keine PN von mir zu dem Thema erhalten haben, werden leider nicht zum Moderator ernannt. Darunter sind einige Bewerber, die uns durchaus positiv aufgefallen sind und auch als mögliche Moderatoren vermerkt sind. Hier möchten wir einfach etwas die Entwicklung abwarten und uns auch nicht übernehmen, indem wir zu viele neue Moderatoren auf einmal aufnehmen. Wir möchten nämlich die Moderatoren, die das Team unmittelbar verstärken werden, nach besten Kräften mit Rat und Tat unterstützen.

Und um es gleich auch noch vorweg zu sagen: Die Auswahl ist nicht leicht gefallen und wurde gründlich durchdacht. Ich werde in diesem Thread nicht darüber diskutieren, wie gerechtfertigt die Nominierung von User X oder Nichtnominierung von User Y ist. Gebt den neuen Mods bitte eine faire Chance, sich zu beweisen so wie das auch die Forenleitung machen wird.


----------



## Goyoma (30. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Axonia (30. Juni 2014)

Dann Glückwunsch an die neuen drei Mods die das Team von nun an dann unterstützen werden


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch an die Neuen.

 Ich bin mal gespannt, welche User Fortuna geküsst hat.


----------



## Axonia (30. Juni 2014)

Natürlich nur die Besten von den Besten  
Man munkelt ja schon


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

Sagen wir mal so - auch wenn wirs nicht offiziell erzählen ists eigentlich ganz simpel herauszufinden (oder zumindest sehr sehr einzugrenzen) wenn man die Forensoftware etwas beherrscht. 

Aber Geduld, die Herren müssen ja zuerst noch zusagen (wobei ich doch hoffe dass sich die Meinung da nicht geändert hat).


----------



## beren2707 (30. Juni 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Natürlich nur die Besten von den Besten
> Man munkelt ja schon


 Aber sicher doch... 
Die Besten der Besten der Besten, mit Auszeichnung!


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juni 2014)

Keine PN drin bei mir die nicht mit einem Zitat zu tun hat? Schade, aber trotzdem Glückwunsch an die 3 Gewinner. 

Nur mal so aus Neugier, wenn von den 3 keiner oder nur einer die Stelle annimmt, gibt es dann wieder eine Möglichkeit sich zu bewerben?


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Keine PN drin bei mir die nicht mit einem Zitat zu tun hat? Schade, aber trotzdem Glückwunsch an die 3 Gewinner.
> 
> Nur mal so aus Neugier, wenn von den 3 keiner oder nur einer die Stelle annimmt, gibt es dann wieder eine Möglichkeit sich zu bewerben?


 
Ich nehm an, dann wird einer der anderen Kandidaten nachrücken...


----------



## Axonia (30. Juni 2014)

Der dritte im Bunde fehlt mir noch


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

Ganz ehrlich? wir rechnen da so wenig mit dass jemand spontan absagt dass wir da noch keinen Gedanken verschwendet haben aber wenns wirklich so kommt gibts wohl nur die beiden Varianten 1) weniger "befördern" oder 2) nachrücken. Eine neue Bewerbungsphase ist nicht notwendig, wie Stephan schon sagte haben wir ja weitere gute Bewerber als nur die drei ernannten.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2014)

Wie viele User haben sich denn eigentlich beworben?

 Jetzt könnt Ihr ja mal Klartext reden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

Da die Aktion nun vorbei ist würde ich sagen hast du Recht. Es waren insgesamt 19 ordentliche Bewerbungen.
Bitte aber nicht nach den Usern fragen, wer sich alles beworben hat ist natürlich (abgesehen von denen die es hier sowieso öffentlich bekundet haben) Bestandteil der Privatsphäre der jeweiligen User.


----------



## efdev (30. Juni 2014)

19 ordentliche, und wie viele insgesamt da werden doch bestimmt einige naja fragwürdige bewerbungen dabei gewesen sein oder ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

Wie schon gesagt zu dem "wer" und zu den Inhalten / Form der Bewerbungen werden wir uns der Fairness wegen nicht öffentlich äußern. Aber keine Sorge, man kann digital nur schwerlich eine Bewerbung mit Kaffeeflecken abgeben.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Juni 2014)

Zählte meine Bewerbung zu den ordentlichen? 

Glückwunsch an die "Auserwählten".
Ich hoffe Stephan hat ihnen per Pn die Rote oder Blaue Pille angeboten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt zu dem "wer" und zu den Inhalten / Form der Bewerbungen werden wir uns der Fairness wegen nicht öffentlich äußern. Aber keine Sorge, man kann digital nur schwerlich eine Bewerbung mit Kaffeeflecken abgeben.



Das geht gut mit den Eselsohren und Kaffeeflecken, habe selbst gerade die Hauptseite mit virt. Hackbraten vollgeschmoddert

 Ich wünsche dann mal den neuen Sheriffs in PCGH Town einen guten Start und ein langes Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> 19 ordentliche, und wie viele insgesamt da werden doch bestimmt einige naja fragwürdige bewerbungen dabei gewesen sein oder ?


 
Als fragwürdig gelten wahrscheinlich solche, die einfach geschrieben haben: "ich möchte mich als Mod bewerben" aber wie Incredible Alk geschrieben hat, dazu kriegst du keine offizielle Antwort.  
Das ich nicht aufgenommen wurde wundert mich nicht, ich bin manchmal einfach zu direkt und schreibe einfach meinen Senf dazu.


----------



## FreezerX (30. Juni 2014)

Hatte mich auch beworben, aber keinen Liebesbrief von Stephan erhalten  
Ich bin gespannt wer die Neuen sind, Glückwunsch an die Auserwählten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2014)

> Hatte mich auch beworben, aber keinen Liebesbrief von Stephan erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Schlimmer wäre es wohl gewesen wenn man ohne Bewerbung zu dem Titel kommen würde. Ich denke schon das die richtigen 3 Weisen das Ehrenamt bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2014)

Keine Sorge, der Notfallplan einer Zwangsbeförderung für dich liegt noch in der Schublade  .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Dann hoffe ich mal das der Plan auch dort bleibt , denn Zwangsarbeiter sind meist keine guten Mitarbeiter . Vielleicht überlege ich es mir noch nach dem 55555. Post


----------



## Laudian (1. Juli 2014)

Gut, ich oute mich hiermit dann mal als einer der 3 "Auserwählten". 

Ich bin mir zwar nocht nicht sicher, ob das jetzt ein Anlass zum Feiern ist... 
... aber ich freue mich auf jeden Fall über das mir entgegengebrachte Vertrauen. 

Da ich mich hier im Forum noch nie so richtig vorgestellt habe kopiere ich einfach mal den entsprechenden Satz aus meiner Bewerbung:



> Zu meiner Person:
> Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und studiere zur Zeit VWL in Bremen. Wie wahrscheinlich die meisten hier spiele ich in meiner Freizeit gerne Computerspiele und bin hier im Forum aktiv, außerdem spiele ich regelmäßig Badminton und bin ein Fan komplizierter Brettspiele mit hohem Zeitaufwand, bei denen man selbst nach unzähligen Runden noch über die Regeln diskutiert...



So, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wer sonst noch ausgewählt wurde. Außer die Profile aller Forenmitglieder nach verstärktem Moderatoren- / Adminbesuch zu durchforsten ist mir nämlich keine Möglichkeit eingefallen um die Kandidaten einzugrenzen.



			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal so - auch wenn wirs nicht offiziell erzählen ists eigentlich ganz simpel herauszufinden (oder zumindest sehr sehr einzugrenzen) wenn man die Forensoftware etwas beherrscht.



Da habe ich wohl noch viel zu lernen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Oh Gott ein Bremer . Keine Panik, jeder der schon mal das Vergnügen hatte muss sich erst einarbeiten  und lernen und so schnell wird niemanden auf das Schafott schicken.
 Übung macht den Meister


> und bin ein Fan komplizierter Brettspiele mit hohem Zeitaufwand, bei denen man selbst nach unzähligen Runden noch über die Regeln diskutiert...


 Ich auch wobei meine Lieblingsspiele derzeitig Laminat und Parkett sind. Viel Glück dabei


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2014)

Ich werfe einfach mal folgende Buchstaben in die Runde. A & b & L 

 MfG


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2014)

19 Bewerber 

 Ich hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass sich so viele User diese Stress freiwillig unterziehen wollen.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> 19 Bewerber
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass sich so viele User diese Stress freiwillig unterziehen wollen.


 
Die Frage ist aber, ob manche wissen wie stressig der Job sein kann oder ob sie es denken, es wäre easy. 

Ich bin kein Mod und habe keine Erfahrungen damit, aber bei so vielen Threads und Beiträgen pro Tag gibt es sicher eine Menge Arbeit. 

Manche, so wie ich, wollen einfach nur das Forum-Team etwas unterstützen und wollten deshalb Mod werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Es dürfte nur am Anfang etwas stressig sein bis man sich an die Gegebenheiten gewöhnt hat, später sollte es ruhiger sein ( soweit überhaupt möglich  ) wenn man seinen Rhythmus gefunden hat. Es haben ja alle mal angefangen und keiner hat es schon mit dem goldenen Löffel geschafft


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2014)

Da hast du Recht, aller Anfang ist schwer. 

Eine Frage an Stephan und die Mods, wie viele Nachrichten habt ihr erhalten, seit bekannt wurde wer nicht Mod wird? 
Haben sich Hunderte beschwert?


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich werfe einfach mal folgende Buchstaben in die Runde. A & b & L


Fast.  Ersetze den Vokal durch einen anderen  (Angabe ohne Gewähr).


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2014)

Ein neutrales G vielleicht? 

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2014)

Seit wann ist *G* ein Vokal?  Im Angebot: E, I, O & U.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2014)

Achso, ich dachte durch einen anderen "Buchstaben". 
 Mhh, macht zwar nach meiner Logik keinen Sinn also nicht sachlich sondern wie ich auf die Buchstaben komme  aber es müsste dann wohl das O sein? 

 MfG


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2014)

Sicher?  Ich verrate nichts mehr...


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2014)

Ne aber immerhin 66% richtig getippt. 
 Das e würde noch gehen allerdings hätte ich das nach meiner Herangehensweise ausgeschlossen. 

 MfG


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juli 2014)

Wann gibts den nun mal ein offizielles Statement? Wäre ganz gut zu wissen, wer noch bald mit Dienstmarke rum geistert.


----------



## Laudian (1. Juli 2014)

Ups, ich hätte gestern Abend wohl doch nichts mehr schreiben sollen, ich lese jetzt gerade erst das hier 



			
				PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die Beförderung und Bekanntgabe gleichzeitig durchführen möchte, ist noch ein klein wenig Warten angesagt.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2014)

Das wirst Du bald hier sehen Forum-Mitarbeiter - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2014)

1 von 3 Fettnäpfchen. 

 MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Pöhse Falle, jetzt wird das nix mehr mit dem Titel


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juli 2014)

Ich befürchte ich muss das 6. Jahr in Folge leider ablehnen.
Ich finde einfach keine Zeit dafür. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.^^


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich befürchte ich muss das 6. Jahr in Folge leider ablehnen.
> Ich finde einfach keine Zeit dafür. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.^^


Keine Zeit, bei der Beitragszahl? 

 MfG


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Keine Zeit, bei der Beitragszahl?
> 
> MfG



Hey, für unsere Mitgliedszeit ist die doch völlig normal. Wenn man sich da bei anderen umschaut, die pro Jahr 5000+ raus hauen, sind wir doch regelrecht schweigsam.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Ca 2500 per Anno sind ja leicht an den Wochenenden zu bewerkstelligen

 Upps da war das K reingerutscht


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2014)

@Rizzard
 Hehehe, dass stimmt wohl. Wobei man auch den cut von damals bezüglich der Forentrennung nicht vergessen darf. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> 19 ordentliche, und wie viele insgesamt da werden doch bestimmt einige naja fragwürdige bewerbungen dabei gewesen sein oder ?


 
Die 19 sind die formal vollständigen Bewertungen, beinhalten aber auch noch ein paar Kandidaten, die sich vermutlich darüber im klaren waren, dass sie nicht unbedingt erste Wahl sind. Trotz umfangreicher 1.-Hand-Erfahrung mit moderativen Maßnahmen 

Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass es darüber hinaus noch ein paar Einzeiler u.ä. gab, die direkt aussortiert wurden.




Laudian schrieb:


> So, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wer sonst noch ausgewählt wurde. Außer die Profile aller Forenmitglieder nach verstärktem Moderatoren- / Adminbesuch zu durchforsten ist mir nämlich keine Möglichkeit eingefallen um die Kandidaten einzugrenzen.



Ich sehe, analytische Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse eher wenig genutzter Forenbereiche sind schon mal gegeben 




DaStash schrieb:


> Keine Zeit, bei der Beitragszahl?


 
Zu viel mit Spam beschäftigt, um zu moderieren.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ca 2500k per Anno sind ja leicht an den Wochenenden zu bewerkstelligen


 
2.500.000 Beiträge pro Jahr wären nicht von schlechten Eltern 

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu viel mit Spam beschäftigt, um zu moderieren.



Ja wie soll man das dann unter einen Hut bringen.
Ein gehaltloser Post ist gleich getippt. Regelkonforme Unterweisungen erfordern schon mehr Tiefgang.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Außer die Profile aller Forenmitglieder nach  verstärktem Moderatoren- / Adminbesuch zu durchforsten ist mir nämlich  keine Möglichkeit eingefallen um die Kandidaten einzugrenzen.



Test bestanden. 
Das meinte ich mit man kanns leicht sehen wenn man die Forensoftware gut kennt. Wenn bekannt ist dass der Chef PNs an die Gewinner geschickt hat ists keine große Kunst die Profile zu finden wo er als Besucher notiert war.


Achja @Doc: Das mit den 55.555 Posts ist notiert.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Test bestanden.
> Das meinte ich mit man kanns leicht sehen wenn man die Forensoftware gut kennt. Wenn bekannt ist dass der Chef PNs an die Gewinner geschickt hat ists keine große Kunst die Profile zu finden wo er als Besucher notiert war.


 Dann wären das aber mehr als 3 Auserwählte.  

 MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2014)

Ich sagte ja auch nur "stark eingrenzen".


----------



## DaStash (1. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch nur "stark eingrenzen".



Stimmt. Also Status quo. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Juli 2014)

Meine Faulheit flüstert mir zu:"...warte einfach bis die Forumsmitarbeiterliste aktualisiert wird. Wenn es Dich brennend interessiert...".

Die Zeit dahin nutze ich mit den nachdenken, ob es mich interessiert und ggf. wie 'brennend'.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Achja @Doc: Das mit den 55.555 Posts ist notiert.


 
 Das nennt man auch stalken 

 Memo an mich, meide zukünftig alle relevanten Themen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> 1 von 3 Fettnäpfchen.
> 
> MfG


 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Pöhse Falle, jetzt wird das nix mehr mit dem Titel


 
Neeiiiin  

Die anderen 2 müsst ihr aber nicht nennen, aber wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben habe, ich bin manchmal einfach zu direkt und schreibe was ich denke und schreiben will.  

Hatte mich zwar beworben aber meine Chancen nicht sehr hoch eingeschätzt, zwar habe ich keine Verwarnung, Danke an alle Mods dafür, aber eben ich schreibe was ich will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Stimmt. Also Status quo.
> 
> MfG


 
Oooch, die Profile, die viele Mod-Besuche aus anderen/gegenteiligen Gründen haben, kann man mit etwas Geschick auch noch aussortieren


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2014)

Mein Beileid an die drei neuen Spamfilter Moderatoren. ^^


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oooch, die Profile, die viele Mod-Besuche aus anderen/gegenteiligen Gründen haben, kann man mit etwas Geschick auch noch aussortieren


Wie denn, wenn bei jenen gesperrt unter dem Namen steht?  Ich komm nicht drauf..., sag mal 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie denn, wenn bei jenen gesperrt unter dem Namen steht?  Ich komm nicht drauf..., sag mal
> 
> MfG


 
Gesperrt User kannst du als Normalo nicht mehr besuchen -- was ich blöd finde -- dazu brauchst du mehr Rechte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2014)

Ist das dann kein Anreiz auf den Moderator Posten


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist das dann kein Anreiz auf den Moderator Posten


 
Wenn ein Admin Posten frei wird bewerbe ich mich.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gesperrt User kannst du als Normalo nicht mehr besuchen -- was ich blöd finde -- dazu brauchst du mehr Rechte.


Stimmt. Dann kann man das nur noch darüber rausfinden ob sich die potenziellen Kandidaten gegenseitig auf ihrem Profil besucht haben. Also Stephan + Mods + potenzielle Kandidaten=neue noch inoff. Mods?!? 
@Ruyven: Kalt oder warm? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein Admin Posten frei wird bewerbe ich mich.


Ehrenamtlich? 

MfG


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juli 2014)

Wann werden den die "Neuen" in DIenst gestellt?


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn Stephan sie gefragt hat und die Antwort lautet: "Ja, ich will" 

 MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gesperrt User kannst du als Normalo nicht mehr besuchen -- was ich blöd finde -- dazu brauchst du mehr Rechte.


 
Auch nicht, wenn man den Link noch hat?




DaStash schrieb:


> Stimmt. Dann kann man das nur noch darüber rausfinden ob sich die potenziellen Kandidaten gegenseitig auf ihrem Profil besucht haben. Also Stephan + Mods + potenzielle Kandidaten=neue noch inoff. Mods?!?
> @Ruyven: Kalt oder warm?


 
noch nicht heiß


----------



## Axonia (2. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn Stephan sie gefragt hat und die Antwort lautet: "Ja, ich will"
> 
> MfG


 
Die drei sollten schon "JA" gesagt haben. 
Denke das dauert nicht mehr sonderlich lang, bzw das hat noch andere Gründe.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich bin ja schon gespannt, wanns soweit ist ; langsam fühle ich mich ein wenig hieran erinnert:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK4-XTplCRA


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2014)

Haha der war gut. *aufdenAvatarschiel*
gratzi.

p.s.: was ist mit dem Dritten, ich sehe nur zwei neue in der Übersicht??

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2014)

Der stapelt Ionen.


----------



## Axonia (2. Juli 2014)

Ich sollte Hellseher werden 
Wie ich sehe bist du ja Mod Beren. JA MENSCH  
Ist das denn die Möglichkeit


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Der stapelt Ionen.


Wie unfair, er hatte gar nicht hier gepostet, wie sollte man darauf kommen. 

 MfG


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2014)

@ Axonia:

Hast deine Glaskugel eben fein poliert. 
Wer hätts gedacht.  Du bist schuld, ohne dich hätte ich mich wohl nicht beworben. 
Irgendwie scheint es abgesehen von dir noch mehr Leute zu geben, die mir diese Aufgabe zutrauen. Vlt. wollen sie mich aber auch nur leiden und versagen sehen, man kann ja nie wissen. 

@DaStash
Fieser, pöhser Ion. Und er ist gar nicht online bei seinem Outing.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2014)

Ave caesar, die die gebannt werden grüßen dich. 

Also beren, Laudian und Ion, ja? Dann hoffe ich, ihr bedenkt immer Regel 42: M4xw0lfs Beiträge sind unantastbar!


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch Beren! 

Glückwunsch PCGH, gute Wahl!


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2014)

@M4xw0lf:

Nur keine Sorge, ich werde mich sicherlich nicht zum unfairen Kartenwerfer entwickeln. Zumindest solange Deeskalationspostings und Ermahnungen noch angebracht und zielführend sind.  Ich werde ja nicht zum "Feind" bloß weil ich jetzt Mod bin, ich bleibe an sich der User, der ich vorher war - nur mit mehr Rechten.


Danke dir, keinnick, ich werde mich bemühen die Erwartungen nicht zu enttäuschen.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2014)

Jaja, dass denken Jungpolitiker auch und Jahre späte lobbyieren sie in irgendwelchen Rüstungsunternehmen rum. 

 MfG


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2014)

Wie sagte ich einstmals auf die Frage eines Bekannten aus der JU, ob ich nicht bei ihnen mitmachen wolle:
"Leider bin ich nicht korrupt und gewissenlos genug, um in der Politik zu bestehen. Bei Dir habe ich da wenig Bedenken."  War unser letztes längeres Gespräch. 

Keine Sorge, ich werde auch nicht den Niebel machen. Wobei das ja letztlich niemanden überrascht hat, wie auch unser seriösestes Journal zu berichten wusste. 

Lassts mal auf euch zukommen. Das Einzige, was ihr (evtl.) von mir zu befürchten habt, sind Schachtelsätze par excellence und viel zu wenig Absätze.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wie sagte ich einstmals auf die Frage eines Bekannten aus der JU, ob ich nicht bei ihnen mitmachen wolle:
> "Leider bin ich nicht korrupt und gewissenlos genug, um in der Politik zu bestehen. Bei Dir habe ich da wenig Bedenken."


 I like


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Juli 2014)

Dann noch mal ganz offiziell an dieser Stelle: Bei den neuen Moderatoren handelt es sich um beren2707, Ion und Laudian. Auf erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## Ion (2. Juli 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie unfair, er hatte gar nicht hier gepostet, wie sollte man darauf kommen.
> 
> MfG


 Jetzt weißt du auch warum 


beren2707 schrieb:


> @M4xw0lf:
> Ich werde ja nicht zum "Feind" bloß weil ich jetzt Mod bin, ich bleibe an sich der User, der ich vorher war - nur mit mehr Rechten.


 So schauts bei mir auch aus


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch an die dreien, Laudian kenne ich zwar jetzt nicht, aber Ion und beren2707 schon und die sind mir bisher auch nur positiv hier im Forum aufgefallen.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Juli 2014)

Ja, auch von mir: Glückwunsch euch dreien...und starke Nerven


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2014)

Gut das keine Spam-Meister (im Sinne von vielen Beiträgen) gewählt wurden, stellt sich jetzt nur die frage wie lange die sich halten


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6576198 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das keine Spam-Meister (im Sinne von vielen Beiträgen) gewählt wurden, stellt sich jetzt nur die frage wie lange die sich halten


 
Entgegen der Meinung so mancher User sagt der Beitragszähler quasi nichts über den User dahinter aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juli 2014)

> Gut das keine Spam-Meister (im Sinne von vielen Beiträgen) gewählt wurden


 Hast du ein Problem mit solchen Membern? Genau solche Vorurteile hatten mich dazu bewogen nie wieder ein Amt auszuüben ( sei es der Counter und Mitgliedsdauer ).
 Der Counter wird von ganz alleine weiter steigen. Also den neuen 3 glorreichen Reitern ein Yiihaaah für den Sheriffstern


----------



## Deimos (2. Juli 2014)

Gratulation an die neuen Mods!  Viel Spass bei eurer neuen Tätigkeit!


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch.
2 von 3 kenne ich auch. Sorry Laudian, aber zumindest hast du als "Underdog" bei mir schon mal Pluspunkte gesammelt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Entgegen der Meinung so mancher User sagt der Beitragszähler quasi nichts über den User dahinter aus.


Bei einigen in gewisser weise schon, und das weißt du auch ganz genau, dahingehend hole ich lieber nicht weiter aus weil das einige als angriff gegen sie sehen würden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6576520 schrieb:
			
		

> In gewisser weise schon, und das weißt du auch ganz genau, dahingehend hole ich lieber nicht weiter aus weil das einige als angriff gegen sie sehen würden.


 
Deswegen das "quasi". Natürlich gibts Extremfälle - wenn einer in einer Woche Registrierzeit 500 Posts schreibt oder in 5 Jahren nur 10 Posts macht das natürlich schon ne Aussage. Bei den allermeisten Usern im "Mittelfeld" ists aber wirklich egal ob man jetzt 1000 oder 3000 Posts hat oder ob man am Tag 4 oder 10 schreibt.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (2. Juli 2014)

Sorry für OT:

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht bietet die Option im User-Profil an, ob man folgendes anzeigen möchte:

Mitglied seit: xx.xx.xxxx
Beiträge: xxx.xxx.xxx

Diese Information ist nicht wirklich wichtig. Man könnte auch generell darauf verzichten und dieses bei allen Nutzern 'default' unsichtbar machen. Und wer Wert darauflegt kann das im Userprofil aktivieren für sich selber.

BTT:

Um nicht vollends im OT zu versinken beglückwünsche ich die neuen Moderatoren zu ihrer Ernennung. Dann auf ein gutes Miteinander zwischen Admins, Mods und Uservölkchen.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen das "quasi". Natürlich gibts Extremfälle - wenn einer in einer Woche Registrierzeit 500 Posts schreibt oder in 5 Jahren nur 10 Posts macht das natürlich schon ne Aussage. Bei den allermeisten Usern im "Mittelfeld" ists aber wirklich egal ob man jetzt 1000 oder 3000 Posts hat oder ob man am Tag 4 oder 10 schreibt.


 
Ich hab schonmal 250-300 Posts pro Tag - über eine Woche hinweg geschafft. In meinen guten Zeiten.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch nicht, wenn man den Link noch hat?


 
Nichts zu machen.
Es kommt die Seite die sagt dass man keine Rechte hat diese Seite betrachten zu können.
Die Mods sind die einzigen die das Profil von gesperrten Usern sehen können. Normale User können das nicht.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch an die neuen Moderatoren 

Bei mir hats leider nicht geklappt, aber ist vielleicht auch besser so. Dann tipp ich eben noch mehr Reviews


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Dann tipp ich eben noch mehr Reviews


 Das ist wahrlich ein Gewinn für uns alle !


----------



## Aldrearic (2. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch an die neuen Moderatoren im Team. Viele Nerven - keine blanken , viel Durchhaltevermögen und viel Spass dabei 

@alk halt schon mal das, ach du weisst schon was bereit


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> @alk halt schon mal das, ach du weisst schon was bereit


 
Das wirste nicht erleben dass ich keine Flasche von du weißt schon was kalt habe (was für einen Saarländer auch so ziemlich das Beschämendste wäre was es gibt )... und da Mods untereinander auch die Adressen kennen - wenn einer den zumeist sehr langen Weg auf sich nimmt ist man natürlich vorbereitet. 

Was die Thematik "Usersichtbarkeit" angeht: Gesperrte sind für nicht-Forenmitarbeiter komplett ausgeblendet. Zugegeben etwas, was man mit der Zeit vergisst wenn man längere Zeit Mod ist. Das Forum verändert sich schon ziemlich als Mod (zig neue Funktionen, Schaltflächen, Dinge die sichtbar sind usw.) und irgendwann erachtet man für uns exklusive Funktionen als "normal" einfach weils auch nichts besonderes ist, gesperrte Nutzerprofile zu sehen ist ein Beispiel dafür.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2014)

Bei den meisten gesperrten bin ich ja grade froh wenn ich sie nicht sehen muss...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wie sagte ich einstmals auf die Frage eines Bekannten aus der JU, ob ich nicht bei ihnen mitmachen wolle:
> "Leider bin ich nicht korrupt und gewissenlos genug, um in der Politik zu bestehen. Bei Dir habe ich da wenig Bedenken."  War unser letztes längeres Gespräch.


 
Mir hat ein JUler mal gesagt "Wieso sollte ich mich im ASTA für Studierende einsetzen? Der ist für Lebenslauftuning und als Trainingsplatz da."
...




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hast du ein Problem mit solchen Membern? Genau solche Vorurteile hatten mich dazu bewogen nie wieder ein Amt auszuüben ( sei es der Counter und Mitgliedsdauer ).


 
Na wenn das jetzt die einzigen Hindernisse sind, finden wir sicherlich einen Weg, deinen Counter und deine Mitgliedsdauer zu manipulieren oder auszublenden 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was die Thematik "Usersichtbarkeit" angeht: Gesperrte sind für nicht-Forenmitarbeiter komplett ausgeblendet. Zugegeben etwas, was man mit der Zeit vergisst wenn man längere Zeit Mod ist. Das Forum verändert sich schon ziemlich als Mod (zig neue Funktionen, Schaltflächen, Dinge die sichtbar sind usw.) und irgendwann erachtet man für uns exklusive Funktionen als "normal" einfach weils auch nichts besonderes ist, gesperrte Nutzerprofile zu sehen ist ein Beispiel dafür.


 
Mit "vergessen" hatte meine Frage nichts zu tun - ich wusste es schlichtweg nicht, hab in meiner sehr kurzen, sehr weit zurückliegenden nicht-Mod-Zeit nie versucht, ein gesperrtes Profil aufzurufen. Ich wusste nur, dass diverse Links dahin ausgegraut werden, die Suchfunktion nichts mehr findet, etc. (kurz: all das, womit sich auch Mods rumärgern müssen), aber nicht, dass es auch eine explizite Rechteabfrage gibt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass es darüber hinaus noch ein paar *Einzeiler *u.ä. gab, die direkt aussortiert wurden.


 Oh verdammt, hatte Einzeller gelesen, mea culpa..
Ich wünsche den neuen Mods ein gutes Händchen und viel Fun und hoffentlich wenig Stress, bei ihrem ehrenamtlichen Job hier.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na wenn das jetzt die einzigen Hindernisse sind, finden wir sicherlich einen Weg, deinen Counter und deine Mitgliedsdauer zu manipulieren oder auszublenden



 Ich dachte das rote Licht wäre jetzt aus , den Counter könnte ich ja selbst bearbeiten 



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Oh verdammt, hatte Einzeller gelesen, mea culpa..


Sollen hier vereinzelt mal auftauchen aber die Halbwertszeit ist bei denen recht kurz


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Juli 2014)

Schade schade, ich hatte wohl leider zu viele Punkte. Ich bin sowieso am Überlegen, ob ich meinen Account hier löschen lasse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2014)

Nur weil du kein Mod wirst willst du hier alles hinschmeißen? Das mit den Bonusmeilen hat man ja selbst in der Hand und da kann es helfen vorher einfach mal geschmeidig durch die Hose zu atmen.


----------



## RubySoho (3. Juli 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schade schade, ich hatte wohl leider zu viele Punkte. Ich bin sowieso am Überlegen, ob ich meinen Account hier löschen lasse.



Hör auf zu jammern und Spam weiter.....

Glückwünsche an die neuen Mods!


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich werde ja nicht zum "Feind" bloß weil ich jetzt Mod bin, ich bleibe an sich der User, der ich vorher war - nur mit mehr Rechten.


 
Stichwort:  Bastard Operator from Hell  ...


----------



## KaterTom (4. Juli 2014)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an die beförderten! Aber nur drei? Ist ein eher mageres Ergebnis nach soviel Aufwand, ich hatte mit 5 oder so gerechnet. Wieviele haben sich denn überhaupt beworben?


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Aber nur drei? Ist ein eher mageres Ergebnis nach soviel Aufwand, ich hatte mit 5 oder so gerechnet. Wieviele haben sich denn überhaupt beworben?


 
Es gab 19 "ernste" Bewerbungen. 

Und natürlich wurde man trotzdem auf mehr als drei Leute aufmerksam. 


Ich kann auch verstehen, wenn man nicht direkt das halbe Team austauschen will


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es gab 19 "ernste" Bewerbungen.
> 
> Und natürlich wurde man trotzdem auf mehr als drei Leute aufmerksam.
> 
> ...


 
Ging es überhaupt um austauschen? Oder um erweitern des Teams?  

Ich habe zwar gemerkt, das manche User keine Mods mehr sind, ich merke mir nicht jeden aber manche fallen mir eben auf.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ging es überhaupt um austauschen? Oder um erweitern des Teams?
> 
> Ich habe zwar gemerkt, das manche User keine Mods mehr sind, ich merke mir nicht jeden aber manche fallen mir eben auf.


 
Der Thread ist wohl zu lang geworden  
Die Fragen gabs alle schonmal. 

Nein, es ging hauptsächlich um die Erweiterung des Teams.  Aber hin und wieder geht auch mal ein Mod,  entweder zurück zum Dasein als User oder ganz aus dem Forum.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2014)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Aber nur drei?


 
Für uns war das sogar ein überraschend gutes Ergebnis!

Wir hatten uns bis zum Tag an dem die Bewerbungsphase startete keine Gedanken um die Anzahl gemacht weil man bisher große Mühe hatte, überhaupt EINEN zu finden der geeignet ist und den Job machen will, diese Nummer hier war eigentlich nur ein Versuch ("man könnte ja mal ne Ausschreibung probieren..."). Dass der Erfolg so groß ist und wir wirklich überlegen müssen gleichzeitig 2, 3 oder 5 Mods zu benennen hatte keiner geahnt, ursprünglich hatten wir vor, _einen _neuen zu finden.

Dass wir obwohl wie schon erwähnt auch weitere durchaus gute Kandidaten dabei waren "nur" drei neue eingesetzt haben liegt auch daran, dass man nicht auf einen Schlag so viele Neue reinbringen (im RL würde es wohl "anlernen" heißen) kann und man auch nicht gleich das ganze Team über den Haufen wirft wenns sehr gut funktioniert hat bisher. Das heißt aber im Gegenzug auch, dass wir auf die anderen vielversprechenden User die es leider nicht geschafft haben beim nächsten Engpass wieder zugehen werden. 
Übrigens ist die Gesamtzahl an Mods in etwa gleich geblieben nach Abgängen und Neuzugängen, wir sind noch immer (ungefähr ) 20. 


Und um das auch mal lobend zu erwähnen: Die drei neuen im Team sind aktuell sehr sehr enthusiastisch und mit großem Zeit- und Lernaufwand dabei, es gab schnell intern seitenlange Threads mit Fragen und Antworten was wie wo wieso gemacht wird, auf welche Situation man wie am günstigsten reagiert und wie man die vorhandene Technik sinnvoll nutzt. Ich freue mich da aktuell sehr drüber dass die Wahl sich als absolut richtig herausgestellt hat - und das natürlich nicht nur weil ich selber weniger Arbeit haben werde wenn die neuen (übrigens sehr sehr netten) Kollegen in wenigen Tagen voll "drin" sind. Für meine Begriffe hat die Teamerweiterung (bzw. Modauswechslung) bisher besser als erwartet funktioniert.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juli 2014)

Wie viele "ungeeignete" User haben sich denn beworben,

also solche,

wo Ihr gleich gesagt habt, nee der/die nicht ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

Ist doch eigentlich egal, das Ziel ist erreicht und wenn da noch Reservisten übrig geblieben sind um so besser


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich egal, das Ziel ist erreicht und wenn da noch Reservisten übrig geblieben sind um so besser


 
 Schon richtig, ich hätte meine Frage anders stellen sollen.

 Wie viele haben sich denn überhaupt beworben?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Schon richtig, ich hätte meine Frage anders stellen sollen.
> 
> Wie viele haben sich denn überhaupt beworben?


 
19,  die man als ernste Bewerbung ansehen konnte ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, immer noch 19. Und wie auch schon gesagt: Wie viele da durchs Grobsieb vom Admin der Herzen schon durchgerutscht sind weil die Bewerbung absolut unzureichend war wissen wir nicht weils auch völlig belanglos ist - vielleicht auch schlichtweg gar keiner . 
Übrigens bevor der Vorwurf entsteht: Stephan hat definitiv niemanden vorher zensiert oder sowas, auch Bewerbungen von Kandidaten wo schon nach dem lesen des Nicks klar war dass sie nicht in Frage kommen wurden vorgelegt (und einstimmig abgelehnt), es ist also niemand der sich ernsthaft beworben hat irgendwie im Vorraus schon unter den Tisch gefallen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> auch Bewerbungen von Kandidaten wo schon nach dem lesen des Nicks klar war dass sie nicht in Frage kommen wurden vorgelegt (und einstimmig abgelehnt)


Memo an mich selbst: nächstes mal zum Bewerben keinen neuen Account namens "Banhamm0rOfDeth" verwenden. 

(Falls ich mich doch mal bewerben sollte  )


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Memo an mich selbst: nächstes mal zum Bewerben keinen neuen Account namens "Banhamm0rOfDeth" verwenden.
> 
> (Falls ich mich doch mal bewerben sollte  )


 
Ich glaube, ich muss noch schnell einen zweiten Account namen  BOFH  anlegen!     Aber dann will ich auch Co-Admin werden!


----------



## BertB (5. Juli 2014)

glückwunsch an die neuen moderatoren,
beren und ion halte ich für sehr gut geeignet,
laudian kann ich nicht einschätzen,

viel glück


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, immer noch 19. Und wie auch schon gesagt: Wie viele da durchs Grobsieb vom Admin der Herzen schon durchgerutscht sind weil die Bewerbung absolut unzureichend war wissen wir nicht weils auch völlig belanglos ist - vielleicht auch schlichtweg gar keiner .
> Übrigens bevor der Vorwurf entsteht: Stephan hat definitiv niemanden vorher zensiert oder sowas, auch Bewerbungen von Kandidaten wo schon nach dem lesen des Nicks klar war dass sie nicht in Frage kommen wurden vorgelegt *(und einstimmig abgelehnt)*, es ist also niemand der sich ernsthaft beworben hat irgendwie im Vorraus schon unter den Tisch gefallen.


 
Musst du mein Schicksal hier so breittreten?


----------



## D0pefish (6. Juli 2014)

Ich war gut 10 Jahre Mod, Admin und Springer, auch als Clan-Leader solte ich mehrmals herhalten. Hab mich nie drum gerissen und wenn möglich freundlich abgesagt. Früher hätte ich sicher Interesse gezeigt aber das waren Zeiten wo ich auch um dieses Forum lieber einen Bogen gemacht habe, was sich auch ab und zu in meinem Verhalten äußert. Deswegen Selbstdisqualifizierung. Viel Glück! Sollten eh nur Leute machen, die so schon viel zu viel Zeit in Foren verbringen aber noch mit einem Bein in der Realität stehen. So hat es wenigstens etwas Sinn.  *schleim*


----------



## Axonia (6. Juli 2014)

Jap, ihr habt auch wirklich eine gute Wahl getroffen  Auch wenn ich Laudian gar nicht einschätzen kann. 
Habt euch da schon einige Gedanken gemacht 
Was ja auch richtig so ist.


----------



## efdev (6. Juli 2014)

laudian wird bestimmt der beste mod er ist nicht vorbelastet und kommt vielen noch eher neu vor.(zumindest kriegt er bestimmt nicht direkt irgend etwas unterstellt.)


----------



## Klutten (6. Juli 2014)

Man lernt sich ja schnell kennen, spätestens aber mit der ersten bunten Karte, die einem in das Postfach geschickt wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Man lernt sich ja schnell kennen, spätestens aber mit der ersten bunten Karte, die einem in das Postfach geschickt wird.


 
Dann will ich keinen Mod kennen lernen wenn es so ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Man lernt sich ja schnell kennen, spätestens aber mit der ersten bunten Karte, die einem in das Postfach geschickt wird.



Ist nicht so schlimm, an der Abendkasse sind die meist teurer


----------



## Laudian (6. Juli 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> laudian wird bestimmt der beste mod


 
Aber natürlich. Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist kann er sich hier ja mal melden, ich finde dann bestimmt eine Minute um denjenigen besser kennenzulernen 



Klutten schrieb:


> Man lernt sich ja schnell kennen, spätestens aber mit der ersten bunten Karte, die einem in das Postfach geschickt wird.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Aber natürlich. Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist kann er sich hier ja mal melden, ich finde dann bestimmt eine Minute um denjenigen besser kennenzulernen


 
Bevor oder nachdem du Karten verteilt hast?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bevor oder nachdem du Karten verteilt hast?


 
INDEM er Karten verteilt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

Im Mau Mau Stil oder wie beim Poker mit All in . Ich wäre für ein Bonus Heftchen wo man die Sammelmarken dann schön einkleben kann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2014)

Poker würde ich nicht empfehlen, denn selbst mit fünften Ass im Spiel wird man kein Blatt mit 4 oder weniger Punkten hinbekommen. Mau Mau oder Rommé sind die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Juli 2014)

Ich hab von Laudian schon die erste (gerechtfertigte) Post bekommen.  Wenn das so weiter geht, könnte dieses Forum wirklich mal entspannter werden und ich müsste ich mich am Ende doch noch bessern  .


----------

